# Poor Responder........part 41



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home.............. 

Happy chatting and lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel x x


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Rachel  

 Beach - Have a lovely day


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Emma, we're off to lunch then having a relaxing afternoon and evening x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! better mark the card so I can find the thread again!

I know what you mean about one's ignorance when you start down this road Rachel - it's a wonder people do get pregnant with the NHS attitude to infertility and informing the patient what drugs do!

Anyway - must dash!

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- are you getting excited?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all  

Beach - enjoy your lunch

Mir - enjoy your last day at work   how will you know what to do with yourself??  

Steph - hope it's good news today for you   

Well we are off to my parents this afternoon for the weekend, so might not be around too much, will try and log on there if I can, otherwise I will never be able to keep up with you all.

Have a good day everyone - hope it's not raining as much by you as it is here.

Swoo x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well just got back from GP's and feel really more annoyed now....

My dh looked like he was going to  ...him we spent half the appointment sayin that my last period was the 3rd of April and that around the 6th of May brown spotting, brown discharge no endo cramps, sorry TMI for a couple of days anyway (Its a shame he wasnt my usual GP) but my gynae reg at work pointed out that perhaps I go and see my GP ref the nipple discharge...he was as much use as (thinking of something witty to say)..honestly is it any wonder I look after some poor woman who have had ovarian tumours the size of oranges for years and then come in and have them removed...he just really fobbed me off.

Dont think it helped that on my docs it has depressive illness.... ...think half the nursing profession are on prozac anyway sorry pse dont take offence fellow nurses...anyway this morning I just made it to the toilet ,...had really loose bowels but no cramps...also this happened twice I felt so awful even before I turned up to my appointmentf..dh came with me I asked him to tell the GP the story on behalf of me because I was feeling so awful. Im sure he thought I was some sort of nut.

Im sorry for moaning but he has really peeved me off...he then said well you are also tired from travelling...hello I got back from Turkey the middle of April....MONTH ago..honestly...he then told me I dont know what is wrong with you all I suggest is that you wait it out and see what happens....
My lovely Endo cons gave me a blood form last week, really dont know if I want to do my bloods or see what happens..half of me wants to know and by doing my bloods I will do this but half of me just wants to wait and see...I hate those HPT and I dont want to see the little Buggers show a negative again....I also dont want to see negative bloods because that will rub the salt in too....

Oh dear maybe I am a crazy woman..will stop googling symptoms now..... 

Love to you all sane people out there...Estate agent coming to value house today so hopefully some good news on that front....

Love you all..thanks for reading.... 

Steph thinking of you today sweetie...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Oh Gabs -    I'm so sorry you had a frustrating doctors appointment.  It's so annoying how you can really gel with some GP's but others just get your back up.  I'm sorry he made you feel like poop.  Do you think it's worth doing the bloods so that you know one way or the other.  I know there could be disappointment, but if you do find out exactly what is going on then that may help you feel less stressed/more normal.  It sounds like DH is being an absolute star and you're being well looked after at home.  I hope your house gets valued at a whooping big fat juicy price


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Wooohoooo we got an egg!       

So relieved! Now just praying that it will fertilise  - DH had sperm problems this morning so is good that we got some frozen yesterday - they looked at the frozen sample this morning and said it was good quality for ICSI, so fingers crossed (and everything else!)   

We are going to the clinic 9am tomorrow morning to chat to the embryologist/see if it has fertilised - if it has, the Prof. said they may even put it back tomorrow. I've never heard of anyone having a day 1 transfer but I guess it makes sense seeing as there is only one, better inside me than in a petri-dish!

I am loaded up with drugs for the 2ww - same as you Laura I think - Aspirin and Clexane, steroid until ET, Crinone Gel for progesterone. Not having the tetracycline though as they give me severe thrush.

So that's my good news! 

*Lolli/Gab* - so sorry you got an  of a GP - if I was you I would do the blood test - like Emma said you are feeling bad about it all already, at least it might clarify what is going on and that can't be a bad thing! I hope that all becomes clear and you start to feel better very soon - thanks for the PM hon, I really appreciate it  Love to D & D.

*Mira* - enjoy your last day at work! 

*Beachy* -  - have a lovely evening together 

*Swoo* - have a great time at parent's house 

*Laura* - hope you are feeling brighter today    

Think I had heavy sedation instead of a GA as I don't have the usual sore throat from the tube - I didn't feel a thing anyway and woke up once I was back in the ward room!  Very sleepy and a bit sore now though so going to have a lay down for a couple of hours - back later! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Steph - You little diamond        you got an egg.  Fantastic news - sending you lots of     that it does its stuff overnight with DH's swimmers       Glad you're not feeling too rough after EC.  

I think I've always had heavy sedation too - I'm always totally out of it but don't have the tube down the throat thing that you have with GA - am sure Nicks or Lolli will be along soon to correct my diabolical use of medical terminology  

Anyway, rest up tonight and good luck for tomorrow       xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...whos a clever girl then STEPHANIE...!!!!!
Come on little Paulies....     

     ... ..everything will be fine..xxxxxx

feel a bit better now...house got decent valued and very good estate agent..we were so impressed we signed the contract already...

Thanks for being there guys.... .....will do bloods next week..I promise...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Lolli - That's the spirit    Fab news on the house too    

Off to bed now as am shattered.  

Sending lots of    over the waves to your egg Steph   

Nickster's been awfully quiet - do you think may be something's happened?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Steph -     brilliant news -   so very hard for you!!

Gabs - sorry you had such a [email protected] time with the doc - can be very frustrating!  Pleased on the house though.

Emma - get some rest

Swoo - enjoy the parents

Beachy - have a fab day!

Laura B - hope you are feeling brighter  

Nicks - ??

Love to everyone else!


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Steph --- congrats on the egg! My daughter was the result of one follicle/one egg.  She's an absolute delight.  I hope you have the same good luck!!

Had ET. 2 of my 3 were at the right spot for their age and were grade 1. The third had no fragmentation and was grade 1 for a Day 2 embryo but slow for Day 3.  So that one was written off.  At least it meant that I didn't have to decide whether to transfer two or three. So now it's just wait and see...

I was on ******** with a friend from nursery school and primary school.  She had IVF and it took 3 years to conceive No 1.  No 2 came naturally...after extensive pilates and some vibrating machine whose name escapes me.  She said that there's an old wives' tale that in our grandmothers' generation, infertile women would try to shake things up by riding a bicycle on cobbly streets. Anyone heard that one before? I've just started riding my bike to work and there is a cobblestone road I can take for a few miles, but I avoid it because it hurts my bum, but if it improves my odds...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on being PUPO Terry!    

I suspect Nicks is in labour.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all

Laura - I had only AF pains and tiredness is a good thing - I started to wake up in the middle of the night for hours and couldn't stop yawning (still can't!)

beach wooohooo welll done you - Heart beat is excellent first hurdle - interesting about all those stats. I have avoided looking at anything like that as I get too worried - ignorance at this stage is my only saving grace!

mirr happy matty leave - yeah

Gabs lots of good luck coming your way -    

Steph good luck for ec  two would be fab

Nicks fingers crossed she makes an appearance soon  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well done Steph      

Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry - read posts retrospectively!!

Terry Congrats on being pupo  - the cobblestones thing is interesting - I ride lts of horses which can be a bit bumpy - but hasn't improved my chances!!

Well done Steph -  for fertilisation and transfer!!

Gabs - I have to agree that i don't know how some GP's ever got there - I have seen 3 different ones so far since my cycle and every experience has been different - the first man I saw was an absolute **** with no sympathy or understanding and wouldn't do scans bloods or anything. The second was medium and the third was a woman and took me seriously but was still very suspicious of any sort of IVF and having it in a foreign country was for her simply insane!!!! Why don't you go and see a different one? Good luck for the bloods.

Hope nicks you are OK!! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Beach - yeah a baby beach - fantastic news   

Gabs -  

Laura - are you still a grumpybum?  I had af pains 5 days before testing.  Try to keep positive and  

Nicki - hope you are in labour somewhere.   

Steph -   on the little eggie and good luck for tomorrow 

Mir - hope you had a good last day.

Bugle -   to you too


Well we are off for a family photo tomorrow, me DH, OJ, my mum, sister and BIL.  We promised mum a family portrait for her 60th and she's now 64    We are just so organised !

Have a good weekend everyone.

pin xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi again all, 

had a nice rest earlier then just had a scrummy tiger prawn sizzler meal this evening in our favourite restaurant at the top of a nearby shopping mall - went in a shop selling trendy kitchen stuff and bought a set of 2 cute orange eggcups - only when I got back here did I think "ooooh I hope that they bring me luck for a fertile egg!" 

*Terry* - congrats on being PUPO - am  that I'll get to share the JOYS of the 2ww with you  Wishing you lots of luck - I really hope it works for you and those 2 embies snuggle in for the long haul    Never heard of the cobblestone thing - and not sure what Zita West would say about trying it in your 2 week wait! Think she'd go  hehehe. What date is your official test date?

*Pin* - hope you get some lovely photos - are you on ********? can we see one when its done?  I really love your little pic of OJ it makes me smile whenever I see it 

*Bugle *- Hi hon  hope you are feeling well 

*Nicks* - hope no news from you today means that you are in labour -  that all goes well for you and little one with no complications   

*Lolli/Gabs* - glad the house is hopefully worth what you think it is - lots of luck for getting it sold   

Little Jen and Emma - thanks for the good wishes 

 to anyone I have missed - lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Well, that was weird. Last day after 10 and a half years - most odd. Lovely in a lot of ways - got some lovely gifts and well wishes. 
It's going to be very strange without the hassle!

Great news on yor egg, Steph! The best of luck for fertilisation and transfer.

Cheers for the texts Laura! I was feeling most strange all day and it was great to have texts to make me feel a bit more normal! How's the symptom sorting?

Pin - argh! Posing for photos is anightmare! Hope they catch you all smiling at the same time!

Terry - cobblestone roads? Bonkers! I love old wives' tales though - I'd be on that bike too!

Gab - I have to ask for a different G depending on what my problem is! They all have their blind spots. But it's soooooo upsetting and frustrating when you have that sort of experience, and you're worried out of your mind.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

My boobs are slightly sore!    Prob the progesterone but I can live in dream land!

Steph  -  Great news honey!  

Mirra - Bet you have a big grin on your face?  So what pressies you get?

Gab -   I have a lovely Gp, well she is not actually my GP but I always try to see her as she is nice.. others at mine are pretty insensitive. 

Nicks - You haven't texted Are you in labour??!

Pin - Still a grumpy bum!!  

Sorry only quick one from me as I need to go to Tesco to stock up on pee sticks! 

Back later. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, peesticks! Exciting! Are you doing the every day numbing yourself thing?

I got a Pooh mobile from Mothercare, and a bottle of Brut and some unpasteurised cheese for after the birth! Oh, and some crackers...
One pal got me a lovely little oufit, another a blanket and another a cuddle blanket.
It was lovely really! I wasn't expecting a thing because I hadn't sen anyone acting suspiciously!

xxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Steph - yes i'm on ******** - we've been friends for ages   .  I'm planning on creating a photo album soon on there and it will be full of photos of Olivia  

Mir - i'm glad you had a good day and got lots of lovely gifts.  Everyone promised me gifts once i'd given birth and have i seen them - nope !!  

Going now, trying to watch 'Criminal Minds' on Living

Pin xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mira* - glad you had a nice surprising day with pressies - now enjoy a more restful time for the rest of your pregnancy before Bob makes his appearance 

*Laura* - sore boobies is good!  Are you on one Crinone gel thingy or two? Romina has given me a box of 15 but the sheet says twice a day 

*Pin* - hahaha just realised you are already my mate on ********! Sorry - braindead looking forward to seeing the pics 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I'm on 2 a day but remember I had prog injections up until ET day as my lining was thin?  As its a nat cycle maybe your lining etc is already lovely and thick?  Worth checking though.  They make a wet fart noise when you use them... still makes me chuckle!  Yeah looks like you on all the same stuff as me, them Claxene injections really give you bruises!

Mirra- See! Knew they loved you.. who wouldn't.

Well I've texted Nicks to find out if she is puching and panting yet.  Maybe she went in during the night and didn't like to text... I'll keep you up dated.. she must be here soon!

I've had sore boobs on all my cycles, usually finishes about day 10 but this cycle boobs not been sore until today?  Maybe its the different prgesterone?

Lady in tesco gave me a funny look must have been my basket with 4 preg tests, wine and beer, guess was an odd combination.  Just having one small glass of organic red wine... thats ok isn't it?

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I was buying pg tests and sanitary towels whilst I was testing....definately felt I got some funny looks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popped on to wish my dear Steph all the best for tomorrow....         ...will be thinking of you sweetheart.... 

PUPO Laura -     ..come one Mrs....Mir is leading you astray isnt she...  .....           

PUPO Terry -       ..take care.. 

Nics - Hope you are ok honey..thinking of you.... 

Mir - Oi Mrs...Part timer...  ....you deserve a wee break now honey...cant believe you are now on Maty leave now it only feels like yesterday when you started talking about it.... 

Ems - thks ems...hope you are ok... 

Bugle -  ...Hope you are keeping well... 

Beach - and you too Preggers lady.... ... 

Swoo - and you aswell Mrs... ....take care.... 


hello to everyone else, having an early night as Pompey playing tomorrow....and got some decorating to do before hand....Play up Pompey.....!!!!!!

Anyway How many people are pg on this thread now.... ..) so much for poor responders eh girls....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Gabs- did you manage to get house srted and valued?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Beach 

Thanks Gabs, enjoy your Pompey game!  

*Laura* - I think I'll ask tomorrow - my lining is nice and thick so its probably that.

Off to bed now - up early and to clinic just in case they want to put embie back tomorrow -  that we have one!  

Night night 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- good luck for tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night Steph, huge luck for tomorrow! 

Hi Lolli!!  

Beach - I need some sanitary towels but refused to buy any!  

Had text from Nicks - She not in labour!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
steph - well done you on that egg!  
Terry - great PUPO news too  
LB - pee sticks tomorrow then?    
DH has messed up the wireless internet so i have to wait my turn for the line   which you know with a bloke means you have to wait all day! Then felt grumpy and tired so had a sleep this pm. also miserable cos its cold and wet. Then the in laws turned up earlier than planned and we went out for a meal. DH's step mum drives me insane   
Had a nice birthday but didn't go out in the end as feeling a bit coldy. coughing and a bit snotty. Nothing happening with the bub. Have thought maybe had a few braxton hicks but might just be kidding myself.
I'll be back on tomorrow gals as Dh is working!  
Love to all 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Nicks - So you get any fancy pressies??

I'm SO looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow, I'm cream crackered!

Got Bad AF pains again.    When is the earliest you can get a BFP? tom is 12 pto, earliest would be Monday with a normal test I think?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Officially MOnday but with an early one you might get a result sooner - they are just not always accurate. I'm sure your quins will be pumping out HCG!   You waiting or succumbing?    Think about what you'll be like all weekend hun if its a negative - you might be putting yourself through unnecessary heartache. its all about how you will deal with the result I think    
Look at the time.....tonights worry is about how to pay the mortgage when I'm off - fed up with being the breadwinner  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Snap, Nicks! We're putting Pete through an HGV test so he can earn more and I can be off - otherwise I'd have to go back two weeks after the birth! We've remortgaged to give ourselves a little financial cushion, too, in case we have a few months where we're struggling. Who am I kidding - we're always struggling!  

I see you're up early too. Damn! But I'll have a nap later I think. I keep waking with stomach cramps - nothing to do with Bob that I can feel, but IBS. Think he might be kicking my colon as I sleep...

Laura - you could test today! I got my BFP at 12dpo. It was lovely because that was my dad's birthday - I phoned him on hols in Majorca to tell him he was going to be a grandad again!
The lines on the First Response were very, very pale that day, but they were most definitely there.

Good luck for the fert call today Steph! When do you find out? I'd be happier with day 1 I think - no point hanging on when there's a better place to put that embryo. 

Gabs - we're decorating too today! Going to clear out the wee room of all my accumulated baby stuff and start sticking Winnie the Pooh to the walls. I haven't had a week off since October, so i'm really looking forward to doing all this between naps!

Beach - are you up  early too? I'll go to Scramble and check...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- Morning, won't your DH be working whilst you're off?
Morning Mir x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

we just got back from the clinic and unfortunately we are now in limbo - the Prof. said the egg collected yesterday was a bit immature so they let it mature before ICSI'ing it - and as that was only hours ago it is too early to say whether it will develop/whether it is a bit slow - we are to go back at 8.30am tomorrow and if it has grown then we will then have it transferred, before flying home on Monday. He said we are still in with a chance - think it could go 50-50 either way, so any prayers much appreciated!! 

Please, please, please let our little embie grow!!   

Am not too good with boats so after a chat with Romina, we are now off to a place called Ortakoy, where we can get an hour's boat trip - she said Ortakoy is a pretty area and think this will suit me better than the boat-trip that goes out for most of the day. At least it will take our minds off worrying! 

Back later have a good day everybody 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- really hoping that all goes well      and you get a positive outcome


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh crikey! I'm so sorry you have another 24 hours of worry Steph. I think I might be tempted to bowl along at about 5pm to see if anything's happened.

How great that they let it mature in the lab - so many clinics would have just injected it anyway.

Come on Steph and Paul's embryo! Do the biz!

A wee embryo-growing dance for you...

[fly]                                    [/fly]


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Steph - Sending you lots of     and    that you are reunited with your then embie tomorrow    xxxxxxxxx

Laura -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I'm keeping it all crossed for you, enjoy your day out.  

Girls please check my diary, link in my signiture. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to know how many have implanted Laura!!!!!!!

God, I'm that excited - Bob is giving you a victory dance!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

How you feeling? Line still there        
Its so agonising when its early but its looking so good - 14 days is ages from trigger it CANNOT be that! Its the quins - thats why it showed up so well on not even an early wee!  
I'm so excited maybe i'll go into labour!  
Hi beach - DH will work but he's only just building up his electrical business so not earning a great deal, and we also have the property development project which now won't sell so is just sucking up money   still it all feels better in the light of day and I'd rather be skint with a baby obvioulsy than not     How are you pregnant lady?
Mirra - how's matty leave? You are up early  
Steph            
NW


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

OMG Laura -         I had a feeling you would get a   today.   Oh I'm so happy for you.  Such wonderful news and so deserved as well.  Woooohooooo!!!  Well done Jinemed!  Right, I wonder how many have implanted??  I'm gonna put my money on twins    Have a lovely day and I hope you don't feel too sick   

Off to the flicks now xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Nicks - up horribly early as per! I should start sleeping in by about Tuesday.

Isn't this fab? I don't have to eat my hat!

Hmmmn, if this is a sweepstake Emma, I'll go for the triplets! Nicks - which would you like to bagsie, one, four or five?  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm feeling very hormonal and weepy today   

Laura- I'm going for quins x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Please don't scare me!! Is it possibel to have quins??!!    I really would be frightened any more than twins... actauly I'd be frightened my twins!  On the home page it gives due date for one, twins, triplets, and quads!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it's possible! Haha! Think Emma's bagsied the most likely tho.

Aaaaah... just done the housework... I love the smell of cleaning products.

Tim will have to do yours, L - no lifting of fingers till 14 days is up at LEAST!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Just off to have my hair coloured, going back to blonde. Just dragged myself out of bed now as having the AF from hell.

Beachy -   You are bound to be feeling hormonal. Just have a bl**dy good cry, you'll feel better.

I will be back on later tonight to have a chit chat. Hope you are all ok.

Laura - Are you ok sweetie?? Not long to go now and you may be our first mother of quins  

Catch you later 

Love and big hugs
Sarah xxxx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG Laura   thats fantastic news, so happy for you was almost in tears reading your diary!!

Had a good feeling during the week when you said about AF symptoms but did not want to tempt fate-hope you are now resting and being pampered by Tim

By the way my money is on twins!!

Beach love your ticker and so pleased you saw a heartbeat- sorry you are feeling a bit rubbish today

Steph- hope you have a relaxing day and I am   for a great embie tomorrow

Bugle- nice to hear from you- where is your ticker?? I am a bit scared to do one yet but can anyone remind me how to do it anyway?? Next scan on 27th May so maybe i'll wait til after that

Miranda- congrats on being on mat leave but when are you going to start taking it easy??!! Where do you get your energy from- I did not get out of bed til 12 today!!

Nicks- you must be getting very fed up waiting- hope she makes an appearance soon- money is such a worry too but as you said better to be poor with baby

Gabs-   sorry you are feeling so rubbish that GP sounds horrid 

Jenxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Click on my ticker Jen, follow the instructions and it gives you some html, which you then paste into the signature box on your profile.

Gosh we're having some amazing success for a bunch of no-hopers! Aren't we? Astonishing.

Right - going to take advantage of Pete watching the final and go for a read/nap.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! I knew it Laura - soon as you said you had pains five days early!

Congratulations sweetheart,    so, so pleased for you, me and Paul both had tears in our eyes when I read out your diary! So exciting - will you get yourself a blood test booked on Monday? Romina asked if I had heard anything about you today - she is so lovely. 

I reckon you have more than one in there but as no-one else has had it I'll go for a singleton in the sweep! 

Did any of you who went to Jinemed go to Ortakoy? - just got back from there - it was so lovely - like a villagey feel - cobblestone side alleys and a big weekend craft market selling all sorts of jewellery and colourful things - winding through these alleys and onto the riverfront, where there are lots of outdoor cafes and restaurants. Had a fab fresh fish lunch there before getting a one-hour boat trip out on the river. The weather today is perfect - about 77 degrees with a cool breeze. Am glad I covered up a bit today as I got a bit sunburnt the day before yesterday! (the nurses at the Jinemed thought I had a rash!  )

Am feeling very worried about our little embie  but there is nothing we can do about it so trying to stay positive and  that it will develop and can be put back tomorrow morning.   

*Nicks* - sorry about your cold  but glad you had a nice birthday 

*Swinny and Jennig * - nice to see you 
*
Beachy*  - did you enjoy your anniversary meal?

Bye for now - love to everyone  and thanks for the    I really appreciate them!

Steph xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Laura - wow what a result - go girl      - see those AF pains were the quins talking to you    it's such brilliant news.  Just take it easy and get Tim to pamper you now.  My monies on twins too - double the trouble but double the fun  - Congratulations, i'm so pleased for you.

Steph - sending lots of     for your embie - hope it gets big and strong for tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else  

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Still worrying about AF pains but I know I should just relax.  I feel all odd!  Not really knowing what to do with myself.  I had to go to the retail superstore place as I had to take back a tomtom I bought my dad and get the pets stuff and then I half an hour to kill before nipping to my sisters as she was running late... so guess what I did... I went to mothercare world!!! I've always hated going to the pet shop as its right next door and always made me feel sad.  How daft am I!  I just had a wander and had a nose at the buggies and them thought how daft I was being and ran out!!!  Saw my mother and sister but didn't tell them, think I will wait to my 6 week scan!  

Steph - I went on a different boat trip, was about an hour up the boshourous (?) and then to a lovely village, not sure its the same one though?  There was a lovely old castle if you walked up the hill??!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow.    

Thanks for all your good wishes... I assume you all thinking its a def postive then?  Tim is seeing his friedns tonight who are over from HK and want to tell them?  What do you think?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Laura - fantastic news on your  

        

You must be over the moon!  All that emotion and exhaustion must just be the fact you have so many hormones running around, it being a multiple - my money's on triplets!  Remember a multiple will make you more tired - Kate is still exhausted at the moment and she's just got 2!  It is so wonderful to read another success story - as Miranda says, for a bunch of no hopers everyone here is really doing rather well.

Steph -     for your slightly immature egg.  They can definitely improve - Kate's frosties are both from immature eggs.  Hope to hear some good news soon.

Mirra - nice to hear all about your lovely pressies!

Nicks - awww - I really thought her babyship was on the way!

Swoo - hi there!

Swinny - lovely to see you!

Jen - hello - hope all is going well for you.  I can't remember when your next scan is.

Beach - not surprised you're feeling a bit hormonal.   

love to everyone else.

Kate's dog has had the snip.  Spoke to Kate today - she was in bed of course!  Next scan Monday at 10am -   all is still well.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura congratulations on your BFP!!       I had my suspicions too

I have had triggers with my clomid cycles and I did some research about when it would be out of your system and most said 10 days and I checked a few times at 10 days and sure enough it was negative so I do think this is it for you hun brilliant!My guess minimum twins!

Steph I have been thinking about you and    that you have your lovely little embie to put back - you so deserve it.

Hi everyone else!

it's frantic here as it's me and 36 kids tomorrow - along with a big bouncy castle and trampoline!! so better be off to finish preparing things


Love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey - hope the weather's good for you tomorrow Kazzie!

Laura - one feels such a fake going into Mothercare after all these years of wanting! But methinks you'll be needing a few of everything - start building up that collection now! The flat will have to go with all those babies!

Steph - hope your embryo is dividing nicely! It should be two cells tomorrow, shouldn't it?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph    for your embie
LB - twins I reckon!  
Jennig - did you get your ticker?  
Hi Kazzie, Swinny  
Mirra - glad you didn't have to eat your hat! didn't our young friend do well! You will be going on that Turkey trip with those babies!
LJ - glad kate ok - tired is par for the course.
Beach - don't let those hormones get the better of you   - actually just wait til you start crying at the wierdest things like 'Location Location'!!  
Rachel - funnily enough my only FSH was done by GP too when under 'that hospital', a really useful day 21 FSH which was no good to anyone but I didn't know much about IF then  
In laws have popped in again today but not so traumatic as yesterday   and they've left a present!
The end is in sight for me girls!   Feeling alot more positive today!
Love ya bunch of   no-hopers!
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I cry at 60 Minute Makeover! Ever watched it? Makes me bawl every time...

That's a point, Laura! We'll have to make a pact to go see Romina with our babies! yay! 

Nicks - are you feeling as if she might make an appearance then? Soooon, my pretty, sooooon...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Any movement Nicks?  Surely she must come out soon.  So much for my 'week 37' predicion!

God i so want to get excited and tell everyone and buy things!!  

I hope its twins I saw a pram in mothercare today for twins was grey with 'sister' in pink down one side of the chair bit and 'bro' down the other... SO cute!

I really must not get ahead of myself... was someone talkng about buying scan machines off ebay yest... maybe I should go look!

Beach - Nice ticker!  

Mirra - yep hopefully a full girls out outing with me, you and Bugle and hopefully Gabs and Steph!  Really Jinemed are not doing well, considering we are a given rubbish odds like 5-10% over here they have got 3/5 of us preg first go and hopefully Steph and Gabs very soon!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good, isn't it? Amazing in fact. Over 50% hit rate, I make that. 

Roll on our Jinemed revisited trip! We staying at the Gonen again?

Yes, someone told me they had found a full scanner on eBay - America - for $2,000!!!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

ladies, that's very interesting. 

what do you attribute their success to? is it them or does going away make the body more receptive in some way or is it because there is a degree of built up knowledge from people having done cycles elsewhere (don't want this last point to be the answer  ) 

whatever it is - there are more bfps here than on my UCh board! something's working. xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do think a great deal of it's down to relaxation Anna - I'm a bit of a stress monster and a worrier, and I know Laura is a worrier too. I can't speak for Bugle!

Some of that relaxation comes from feeling in really good hands - they take such care of you over there - and some of it's down to no housework, plenty of sleep and lovely food and wine for three weeks!

But much of it is also their clinical practice - scans every two days, flexible protocols, careful handling of each stage (one has to lie down and not move for four hours after ET, for example) - it's just not leaving things to chance that may help. The frequency of the scans - by a consultant - mean they can pick things up really quickly and adjust your protocol.

They also do the full range of tests - FSH, AMH, antral follicle count - to know exactly how your body should respond.

I dunno. I felt I was treated with so much more respect and affection - I wasn't just a 5ft 8ins cheque walking in the door. Ya know?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

boy oh boy do I know. 

you just walk in and open your cheque book.


To be fair to UCH, I've had everything you mentioned - day 7,9,11 scans, bloods each time, consultant available, dr doing scans. the only thing different is the 4 hours after ET. and the different more holiday like environment. I am a worrier, even without IF treatment going on, so that might help me. 

I must say though I've never quite bought the "embryos cannot fall out. they stick to the sides of the uterus once inserted" line. 

Also, via this board J are getting good results with girls who are preselected harder patients. it;s impressive.  

not long for you now and not too hot which must be good for expectant mothers. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I personally think for me it was the combination of different drugs.  I actually took in the protocol they suggested for me to my old clinic to my consult and they said 'no for PRs we do 450 menopur'!  I think maybe menpur is a bit harsh and a mix is better.  Also maybe the anti-ovualtion drug was not started til day 5 of stimms.  I did feel very cared for, what i needed was provide without any consideration for the cost, I really was on a right concoction (?) or drugs for stimms, inbetween and on the 2ww.  I also had a consultation to review the cycle before I left were they went through the whole cycle in detail to make sure I had everything and nothing was missed.  Attention to detial!  And all for £1,500!!!!

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

........................................................           ...Just aswell Mrs.......I had a little sneaky too..... ...and you were very naughty too...  ...Im so pleased for you and Tim...Well done sweetheart...!!!

Steph -      ...Im praying for you sweetie....hope all is well tomorrow...   ...take care you and Paul...xxx

Nicsw- Braxton hicks..honey good sign wont be long take care...ok....  

Like everyone has said hasnt Jinemed done well and you girls ofcourse too...like Mir said a lot of it is about no stress and not looking like a cheque book....

anyway my lovelies...looks like Turkey is not on the cards for us as too much to do before we go... .........but wont stop trying the usual way... ...so you never know...I hope we can all get together again before I go though...Bumps, Babes in arms and all...It would be lovely.... 

Just told dh about you Laura he is so pleased big grin on his face....

Im so proud of you all it makes me want to cry... ...there you go Im hormonal and I cant even blame it on the hormones..yet!!!!!

I say twins..but no matter what you have a miracle inside you,whether it be one,two,three or FIVE 
my dear , just take care now ok...catch up with you all tomorrow...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gabs-   Thanks hon, I keep crying today too!  

Yes definatley up for a meet up, think we were thinking of a more 'upnorth' one for beach and sarah? Or maybe London as it central for everyone, I'm happy to travel anywhere!  

We have loads of time before your off anyway. XX


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow! Amazing BFP, Laura!! Congrats!

I test around the 28th I think and would love the same result...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

quickie before I go to bed -

*Laura* - hahaha at you running out of Mothercare - did you tell anyone yet? I gotta say it again - I am so pleased for you  When you gonna go tell the girlies on the Jinemed thread (though I think a high precentage of them also reside here and already know! 

*LittleJen* - thanks for telling me about Kate's frosties - that's really reassuring 

*Anna* - Jinemed are sending a consultant team over to London at the end of July if you are interested - see http://www.ivfturkey.com - I went to one of these consults back in Januray - so did Bugle, Lolli/Gab and Laura.

*Ophelia* - you around hon? - when was you saying you'd go back to Jinemed for another go? July?

Sorry to those I missed - just wanted to say thanks for all the well wishes I really appreciate it and really love everybody on this so supportive thread  - so pleased so many of us seem to be finally having our turn to get pregnant! and long may it continue!

Night night all 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Here here Steph!!  Good Luck for the morning.   - I don't really know anyone of the Jin thread except you girls!! Will post though to let others know what a great palce it is!!   I just rang my friend who came to Turkey with me. Not told anyone else and I saw my mum and sister earlier!! Tim is out with his friends over from HK tonight, he said he wasn;t going to tell them... but I bet after a beer or two he will!!

Terry -


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sod it - just tell EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WORLD - I did!  

I couldn't keep it to myself - and I bet Tim told them after about half a shandy!

Steph - I'm dying for it to be you next on the Jin's success list!   that your precious embryo is a real belter tomorrow.

Gab - there's a lot to do before the big move, eh? Are you still feeling dreadful? Will you be able to quit work when you emigrate? With any luck the big breakaway will sort so many things out.

Anna - Dr T came up with about four different protocols during my first consult, and we kind of agreed on one together. Then Laura had the same I think! 
The scans were every two days from the very start - not from day 7. And ET was done in a proper operating theatre - everyone in gowns! I don't know - it feels a bit Hyacinth Bucket to be impressed by that, but I was. At the Lister I felt really in, out, who cares? After £6,500 - £9,500 including the frozen sperm - it was crap, really. All my hopes pinned on that little embryo and I didn't feel they gave a monkey's. It was still MUCH better than the Winterbourne for patient care, but after the Jinemed I'd not go anywhere in this country again.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was really scared just before EC and I remember the professer holding my hand and telling me not to worry and at Barts they were all pulling at me sticking my legs in the air while sedating me!! And I felt everything!! I didn't even have any pain after EC this time.

Tim has already called and said the girl over for HK has just told everyone that she is preg and he is BURSTING to tell everyone.  I'm just worried its not gonna work out and then I have to face all them people who I hardly know next time. And I haven't even told my own mother yet!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it normal to get the runs in preg I have been consitpated for days now I've just ahd the runs?? Don't tell me its over already?  Thought you were always consitpated in pregnancy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had loose bowels for a few weeks! It's the progesterone makes you constipated, and you're definitely getting that, so I wouldn't worry. Not everyone gets every symtom!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm off to bed.

Night my lovelies.  I will let you know if I'm still pregnant in the morning!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

laurab said:


> Is it normal to get the runs in preg I have been consitpated for days now I've just ahd the runs?? Don't tell me its over already? Thought you were always consitpated in pregnancy


LB - I had loose bowels for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy - they firmed up a bit after that but I still had the occasional dash to the toilet  They're getting more solid now and am making sure I get my five a day to keep me regular (as well as having my dried apricots in the cupboard as back up!).

Steph -   thinking of you this morning - hope your little embie is a fighter  

Beach -  hope you're feeling brighter today  

Nicks - What present did he In-Laws give you??

Mira - Hope the Nursery's coming along well.

Gabs - Sorry to hear you won't get a chance to go to Jinemed again, here's hoping you get a natural one in the UK or in Oz.  

Hello to everyone else.

DH felt the baby move for the first time this morning - was a lovely moment. Got a craving for Masala Dosa today so am gonna try and find an Indian over here that does them


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Steph good luck for today, thinking of you   

Laura- have you tested again yet?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

well I am so relieved to say I have good news!  - our egg fertilised and is now a 2-cell embie,  we are going in for transfer a bit later this morning. I can't wait to get our little fighter back on board!    Paul is already calling it Stan (after Istanbul  )

*Laura* - hope you see the darkest of dark lines on that test this morning    enjoy telling your family and friends 

*Beachy* - love the ticker! 

*Ems *- hope you found the indian dish you fancy and tha you really enjoyed it  I have eaten so much fab grub this week I am gonna pop! So lovely to hear that you can now feel little one moving about 

*Mira* and *Laura* - if either of you are up and about before I go to the clinic - can I just ask did they let Tim/Pete come in the theatre with you for ET or did they wait in the room?

Lots of love to all

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

steph- that's fantastic news, woohoo, good luck for ET x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Steph - I feel all emotional! How brilliant! A perfect embryo - he must want to thrive I reckon.

Pete came with me - they gowned him up, so you need to let them know and they'll prepare him for theatre.

It's funny, they don't seem used to husbands coming in to scans, ET etc - but they're having to with us lot! Pete wouldn't have missed that for the world.

Morning Beach and Emma! Have you two Scrambled? I expect a game from you now, Steph - as you'll be laid up for the rest of the day after they let you out!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Laura - So chuffed for you!   Well done       

Steph - Great news   Good luck for the transfer and the next 2 weeks     

Rachel xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - your inbox is full! Here's the address: [email protected]

How's this morning's line?

Morning Rachel!

xx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

LauraB  Congratulations.
I had ET same day as you so hoping some of that luck you got rubs off on me. Please send me some of your lucky maternal bubbles.
Hope everything goes well for you and you get the pushchair with bro and sis on.

What was the name of that clinic you were at? Bet they have a rush on after your success.


Steph  good luck for ET today, looks like you got a fighter there.

Beach  so pleased things going well for you, cant imagine how you must be feeling. You think all the worry is over once you get pregnant, but it just starts, doesnt it.

Nicks  any day now eh? bet you cant wait


Hello to everyone else and especially to those of us in middle of 2ww and who cant wait to test. May we all get +ives.


TracM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Tim wasn't allowed in, was all a bit confusin as they let him up to the top floor and then wouldn't let himout the lift! I'm sre if you want him them you can but to be honest I am happier on my own... tim always makes jokes about allthe men looking up me fanny and it gets on my nerves.

Emma - Thanks for the info about your bowels.

Tracy-  

As for me bad news, did a test at about 6am and another about 9am and both took ages to come up, and a fainter line.  All tests from the same batch so worrying.  The tests are sensitive to 25 of HCG.  Boobs are sore this morning though so maybe I should take more notice of that than but of course that can be the drugs.  

A worried Laura. XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think that really means anything Laura - after all, you're still early and the lines ARE STILL THERE.

Hope you have lots - I have a feeling you're going to be peesticking your way through this week!

Mine were so, so faint, too - sometimes the first line sucks all the colour out of the second!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Laura - My lines never really got darker - I used Clearblue - not the digital ones.

Steph -        This little Stan is a fighter.  Hope ET goes well      Thinking of you and DH   

Tracy -    when are you going to test


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think my next batch I should buy the digital ones so no looking at lines.  Although I feel I need to watch the line get darker!!

Yes I feel the need to go buy more.  I actually times how long this one took to come up so I can time it again tomorrow to see if its quicker!    I think I need to go to work!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just going to scrabble now.

Laura- try not to worry, I know it's hard, if you can get CBD x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe I should go and buy a less sensitive test and then I could see if my HCG has gone over 50 tomorrow morning,which it should if I got a line on a 25 yest.... am I going pee stick mad 

Beach - CBD?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're going officially peestick nuts laura! Just get the one with the words now, ok? Then you can't mistake anything.

Emma - we crossed Scrambles! Now we have two games going on...

Beach - CBD?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry you two, I meant Clear Blue Digital x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Laura - Are you peeing into a cup/glass and then sticking the pee stick in that?  I followed Mira's lead on that and found it less stressful than trying to aim my pee on the stick first thing in the morning.  Might be worth a try xxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

LAURAB   i,m sure everythings gonna be ok. a line is a line.


Emma  have already tested loads, I,m so impatient, still early days though so all still negatives. Feel like I can cope with that better than just getting 1 negative on official test day.

TracyM


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Tracy - Keeping everything crossed for you     xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I coped like that Tracy!

Ahhh, Clearblue Digital! I'm being thick this morning - sorry!  

I couldn't bear the rush, the pee on the hands and my non-directional peeing! I had to have a pot to get lots of wee on there and not on me! Of course, that does also mean you can get your cup of tea down your neck while you test...

I remember Pete did the one on my last cycle - and it was bloody digital. I couldn't go through all that again, so I resorted to secret daily testing last time. 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah i did the weeing in a cup thing last time.  Is better then you can count the 10 seconds and know you've done it right.

Tracey -   Yup I find it easier to keep testing.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - better to pee in a cup. remember there are other factors involved each time such as how much pee is absorbed by the stick and how concentrated the urine is - in these early days it makes all the difference. I'm sure its still fine hun!   
steph - abs fab news on your embie - so pleased!   
Good luck for ET!  
ems - haven't opened the present as all wrapped up in Congratulations paper - felt a bit early!
Beach - great to see that ticker - will it be a christmas baby?  
Mirra - gets more difficult doing wees to take to antenatal clinic doesn't it - ours give you a silly little pot and you can't even see down there after about 28 weeks! I use the kitchen jug and stick it in the dishwasher without telling DH who would have a fit!!!!  
TraceyM -   everything crossed for you - so hoping you get a nice suprise soon.
Off for shower and maybe watch DH do some gardening.....
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popped on to say love you all...doing some painting today.... 

Laura stay away from those Pee sticks.....  ......

Beach tell her please..... 

Mir - You are so naughty Im going to slap yr legs....  ...hehe

    for all those lovely PUPO ladies..soon to be joined by my dear Steph....
Looks like the big man was listening last night....!!!   

Take care buds...going to do some painting now...will try and catch up otherwise oncall tomorrow so dont know when will get on again...Nics keep yr legs crossed till then....

Merse - as always thinking of you honey....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I'm back, and I'm now PUPO!  - and  that our little embie will like his/her new surroundings and make themself at home!   

What a different experience to my last clinic that was! Full theatre conditions, only the people who need to be in the room in the room (I remember one of my ETs before there were about 12 people and they had left the big door open so even more people and even the cleaner next door was having a good looksy as she swept past!  ) For the first time I saw it done on ultrasound too, so actually saw the catheter go in and transfer the embryo, also got a little photo of Stan... never had all that before and my last clinic is considered one of the best in the UK.

Paul didn't come with me but that was fine as it was quite a small room and he wouldn't have been able to see much - they said he could have come up to the 5th floor but not in the theatre - like Tim. He stayed in the room and I was back before he had time to miss me - all the nurses were fussing over him anyway fetching him a pillow for him to settle on the couch next to the bed etc! 

They wheeled me up to a prep room first and made me drink about 8 glasses of water - this was on top of the 6 I'd just drunk on top of a full bladder  - so I was definitely full!  Again - a contrast to my last clinic, where on my first cycle it took 45 mins of the doc faffing about to do the transfer, only to end up with us noticing "Difficult transfer - lost in cervix?" written on our notes at the follow-up.  All because they had neglected to inform me that I should have a full bladder - and this was my first go, before I joined FF so I didn't know any better!

The catheter went straight in and it all took about 5-10 mins - the Prof, said the embryo is first grade and as good as it could be - it has a slightly slimmer chance as it was a bit slow to start but it looked great today with no fragmentation. 

I rested on the mechanical bed with my feet up in the air for 4 hours and had a lovely kip - everybody at the clinic was lovely - Romina even phoned me this afternoon on her only day off from the clinic, bless her - we are very happy that we chose to go to the Jinemed for our treatment. 

We are now back to our hotel and chilling out for the evening before eating locally tonight and packing up our stuff.

*Tracy* - sending you lots of    for a lovely BFP.

*Laura* - am sure Nicks is right and its down to several variables, also you are testing early still - nothing to worry about, a line is a line is a line! Could you get yourself a blood test sorted tomorrow? to avoid pee-stick paranoia 

*Gabs* - thanks for the  - enjoy your painting! 

*Nicks* - you surreptitiously using the kitchen jug to collect your wee made me 
*
Rachel* - Thanks 

*Mira, Emma and Beach* -  - gonna go do some scrambling very soon (if I don't end up napping again!)

 to everybody else!

love Steph xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done Stephie   I'm sure it must be a good one, and you too will be using the kitchen jug technique soon   
Lols - ta for PM   Hope painting is going well!  
We are out in the garden, DH doing another raised bed for my spuds, I'm making tea and watching.............


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- congratulations on being PUPO xx

I've just got up and feel sick, it happened yesterday too, not actually been sick though, just feel it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

That's because you are PREGNANT Beachie!   
ems will give you top tips no doubt, Mirra and I didn't really suffer
N


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I don;t fancy cooking I know that, wish we'd gone to parents when they offered...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!!

Laura - a line is a a line; at this early stage there are going to be a lot of factors which change the relative strength of that line.  You are still pg!!  

Steph - congratulations on being PUPO!!!    

Tracy -     - not too long to wait now!    

Miranda - enjoying being a lady of leisure??

Nicks - can't believe her babyship still hasn't put in an appearance.

Beach - Kate has been the same and I think she is at a similar stage to you.  When I went to visit she was retching away but nothing actually came up.  Not sure what helps - if Emma suffered maybe she can advise.

Anna - hi there   

Terry - another PUPO lady -    

Gabs - enjoy the painting.  

Emma - hello! 

I must admit that Jinemed sounds really impressive.  So pleased so many of you got to go there and with such great results!

AF finally arrived - and painfully too.  Means egg freezing cycle should start around 12-14th June.

Kate is still nervous about tomorrow's scan - I'll let you all know how it goes.

love to all


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura - OMG            I am soooooooo chuffed for you sweetie. In fact I am ecstatic for you. You've come such a long way and its so been worth it a fantastic  . I really hope it's twins for you and then you'll never have to go through this again. Well done Mrs and Tim!! Bet he's over the moon isn't he! Oh and Katie my friend who has just had her IVF twins has that Bro and Sis pushchair and its gorgeous.

Beachy - How are you today chcky? Any better?? You are bound to be a bit up and down, don't forget you've got sh*t loads of hormones flying around at the mo and it's a lot to take in considering you've been trying for so long. 

How's our very pregnant ladies Mirra and Nicks??  

Hi little Jenny   How's Kate?

Steph - Hello Dolly, how does it feel to be PUPO? Hope you are taking it nice and easy. I am so glad you had a good experience over there. I am seriously considering treatment in Turkey now after all of these success stories.

Lolli - Hiya matey, how are you doing??

Merse - Where are you up to now? Hope you are ok. Haven't chatted for ages.

I have been feeling quite low over the last few weeks, probs to do with my stupid hormones I know. I just feel like everybody in the world is pregnant apart from me and I keep getting panicky about my astronomical FSH. If it doesn't come down then that's the end of my IVF road I suppose and it's going to be egg donation for me. Had an evil first day of AF yesterday too and was sick with the pain 3 times. Since my cycle in January everything seems to have gotten worse in that department. Sorry for the me rant ladies as I know that most of you on here are quite rightly on cloud 9 and I don't want to drag anybody else down with my feeling sorry for myself.

Going to go and sort some of my holiday things out and cheer myself up with that. Only 5 more days now until I'm sat on that beach, hooray!!!

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Sarah- so nice to hear from you, sorry you're having a bad time, don't feel bad for talking about it to us, that's what we're here for. I know exactly what it's like when everyone is getting good news and you're there wondering what on earth to do.

I know that you're holiday will be lovely and will be nice to get away from everything and have some time with family.

You know where I am if you want to chat and when you get home we'll meet up for a lovely lunch or dinner x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening dearies!

Sarah - the combination of hormones and everyone in the world being pregnant is vile. I can pinpoint when I started to get menopausal two years ago due to the crappiness of how I felt.

Please join us on the Jinemed trek! They're so lovely, and it's such a great way to do tx with the food and wine and relaxation.

Beach - hooray for morning sickness, sometimes! At least you know it's all happening. I was told to have ginger biccies by the bed, and to have one before I even sat up. I never got it though, so I never used that technique. People say also dry toast, but I can't imagine anything more boring and vile to eat!

Steph - PUPO lady! It's so great you're up and motoring after all the strain. And grade one eh? Yaroo!

LilJen - good luck for getting lots of juicy eggs that will freeze well! That's so interesting - I'm really intrigued about the whole process. You're doing that three times?

Nicks - are your own spuds much better? Pete had a whim the other day, when I unearthed some green tatties and chucked them (he'd been watching some programme on growing spuds from green ones)

Lolly - big smooches, birdie!  

Laura - are you working tomorrow?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to take some gingers to work to nibble on in case I feel yuck.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Well had a nice day in london went to the V&A museum, Nat history and science with friend and her little girl who is 18months.. so cute.  Shattered now.

Sarah -   Are you hoping to cycle next month?  

Steph - Yaaa Hoooo!  Welcome aboard Stan!

Mirra - Yeah work tomorrow and then working from home tue.  Lady just posted about the claxane injections of the preg board (bit of a snide reply actually) but she doesn't think I will get them from the GP what do I do then?? Hope i don't end up doing what you had to do with the progest injections. 

Nicks - You still here?

Hello eveyone else.. shattered need a nap!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening LB x x


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi, just a quick one as its taken me ages to read all the posts.

Laura - i'm   for you huney.

Steph - you too!

Beach - are you in the north west then - where ?

Gabs, Mir and Nicki -  

Morning sickness is the most reasuring thing that can happen - i had it from 5 weeks  

If there is another meet up can it be somewhere where me DH and OJ can get too please   We would soooooooooooooo like to meet you all.  Birmingham is a good central place.   

Gotta go, love to all 


Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pin- I'm in South Yorks, how are you?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone just wanted to come on and say woohoo to steph for PUPO    I am sure you will be the next Jinemed success story!

Laura the HCG doubles every 48 hrs therefore you might not see a darker line until tomorrow but even so we are all different and some people just don't get dark lines and everything is fine so try not to worry or like Miranda says just get a diggy.

I was told the Clexane needs to be taken for 8 weeks after a BFP and there is every chance that your GP will prescribe it for you as well - mine will and whilst I have been scrawling the boards on here Ive noticed lots of others have been prescribed it too by theirs.

Hi everyone else - every part of my body is aching but the party was a success but am I glad that one's out of the way for another year!

I am waiting on AF - took my last pill Friday - when did everyone else's come on after stopping the pill? 

I am off to clear up my house after a few people came back after party.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI beach!  

Thanks Kazzie, Im so glad you said getting the injections is fine.  I may email that horribel women back, she was really rude on replying (i thought) about the injections.  Hope she is reading this!!  

As TIm is off work I am doing him a list of all the stuff he needs to do tomorrow for me about the drugs, getting me a scan appointment, talking to the GP about what they can prescribe etc.  And instructions for calling Romina to fax the Gp if needed etc.  Be good for him to experience all the organisational side of IVF!  He normally just turns up and spunks in a pot!  Lets see if he can do it!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Laura, FANTASTIC news!  Not checked in since Friday and so great to have 8 pages of happy news to catch up with - good luck getting the clexane sorted and glad you had a lovely day at the museums today.
Many, many congratulations      - gosh I wonder how many have implanted!  The Jinemed must be delighted too esp after your concerns about getting all embies back!

Steph - well done to you too on being PUPO - must have been a few tense moments re fert but brilliant news that it took well and was looking good at transfer....really will keep everything crossed for you      

You ladies have made it sound so easy to sort the trip and the tx out, (not to mention all the sightseeing once arrived) - it is inspirational!  I'm sure if we went, I'd have untold hassles for months before and then be too exhausted to see any sights while there!!  

Nicks W - thinking of you and hoping you have a very smooth and safe labour, very soon - best of luck and congrats on your birthday too, sorry I missed it

Terry, Traci -     to you too

Lollipop - sympathies on GP hassles, and getting the old 'wait and see, it might resolve itself' bit - how frustrating - so glib not even looking at your travel dates properly!

Miranda - you finished work at last!  Well done and yes hopefully your body clock will adjust this week and you'll have some longer sleeps and a bit more rest generally?  Though you seem too energetic generally to rest as much as I would like to if I was on mat leave (being a lazy sod) ....really hope I get to that day...been with my firm 9.5 years so would derly love to!

lots of love to everyone else


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Laura

You are soooooo funny, you just made me and dh laugh.  Popped on to see how you were getting on and am really overjoyed with your news.  Hoping, preying and wishing, that you get further great news each day into your pregnancy.  I thought I had closed the door on all this IVF stuff but Turkey are doing great things, along with Miranda's supplement DHEA and the fact it costs so little, how much was everything  Congratualtions to you and Tim  .

HI to all.

Sam xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam - Your cycle with the drugs and hotel, basic package, is £3,000, but I paid another £500 for more drugs, plus £500 for Pete's op and another £350 to upgrade to a four star hotel - £4,350, plus £138 for the flights and all our meals out. It still cost about three grand less than in this country, and that's without meals out, hotel, touristy shopping etc! But then, not everyone has PESA - that's the £3,000.

Basically, if you allow for as much as a UK cycle for the whole lot including hotel and posh meals out, you won't be disappointed. Though you could do it really cheaply - the basic package and eating in cheaper places. I wanted it to be a lovely holiday, so if it didn't work I wouldn't have wasted my time. I really did enjoy myself!

Juicy - I never feel really energetic! In fact I felt awful today and curled up in bed for two hours. But I guess the dogs had two and a half hours of walks, so didn't do too bad! My parents' dog isn't used to it and is sleeping like the dead now... I have him to stay so much now they're retired and that's one of my dreads - that he carks it while he's here.  

God, I hope I get a better night's sleep than last night - I was just drifting off when the dogs started barking - some eejit was shouting and ranting up the road. So weird - usually all I can hear is an owl and there was this pr*ck, shouting for an ntire HOUR as his chums tried to shut him up. I called the police in the end, went back to bed but woke with really crusty eyes - sure sign of too much dream sleep!

Laura - preggo lady! May your tests be fabulously positive again on the morrow! When are you getting a digi? Are you having an HCG blood test?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all, back to work today so not around till tonight.

Laura- good luck with testing today, if I'm not online I'll text you xxx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Morning Beach - Have a nice day at work. How's the m/s?  I found the following helped:  full sugar coke, marmite on toast, salt & vinegar crisps, chewing gum, polo mints, cheddar cheese & crackers, ice cold water, lolli pops & ice poles - not all together of course    Ginger did nothing for me at all  

Steph - Congrats on being PUPO    got everything crossed for you   

LB - Hope Tim gets his jobs done - do you rule with a rod of iron?    Am sure the line will still be there today   

Nickster -   at your kitchen jug comment...and what  good idea!

Swinny - You're not bringing the thread down by coming on here and telling us how you feel - we've all been there and I realise how tough things are for you.  Enjoy your holiday and make sure you eats lots of nice food and drink gallons on womb juice - you'll be a chilled woman by the time you're back and ready to take on the world and IVF    xxxxx

LilJen - Hope Kate's scan goes well    

Pin - Hi hun, forgot to say before, but little OJ looks soooo cute.  Are you thinking about #2 yet?

Hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girlies...just popping on to say....   ...knew you could do it Steph my dear... 

Have a good day everyone....!!...anything nics...wait till I get home....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

OMG Lolli - just seen your ticker - it seems so final!!  What date do you depart from the UK?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning everyone

What a lot of pages to catch up on and so many new names to me.  Can't keep up with it all so just a few personals.

Steph - way to go you PUPO lady      Really hoping everything works out for you   .  When are you flying back to the UK?

Laura - How did you get on with your CBD?? I still pee on stick every other day, just cause I still can't believe it    gonna ask my GP today if he will do my HCG just to put my mind at rest.

Beach - hope you have a good day at work. I'm feeling sick in the mornings too now, have been for about the past 5 mornings, even though my (.)(.) have stopped being so sore the last day or so.  Have you got any other symptoms??

Hi to everyone else  

Have a lovely relaxing weekend at mum and dad's, so chills you out when your not in your own house looking at things which need doing.  Had some terrible shooting pains on Friday night in bed though, they took my breath away, they happened when I move from my back to my side, and when we were travelling home I did a big sneeze and the same pain happened but this time was even stronger and brought tears to my eyes.  Has anyone else had this before??

At least it's not raining today, so everyone at home have a good one and everyone at work have a good one too.

Swoo x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quickie - off to a meeting...

Swinny - please please don't moved to DE just based on your FSH.  Remember that Swoo and my sister, Kate both had an FSH result worse than your worst and are now both pregnant.  Maybe another opinion/protocol would help or a trip to Jinemed.  One thing which seems clear is that they aren't fazed by dodgy results and just treat you as they find you.  I hate to see you so unhappy.      

will be back later.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LilJen's right, Sarah - it's got to be worth another shot with your own eggs. We've all been at the point where you say, what's the point? Because the stats look so bad. But statistics are so skewed - they don't take into account all the knowledge we've pooled on this thread.

Swoo - I had loads of pains those first weeks - in fact, they've not stopped! Try not to worry.

Emma - so what you're saying is if you give up on the healthy diet the ms goes away?   ugh - so glad I didn't have it. It sounds a nightmare!

Lolly - four months eh? So exciting.

Morning Beach!

Merse - are you about me dear?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I am STEAMING mad!!!  Just had call from hospital saying I'm MRSA positive!! They said I did not catch it socially...must have been a hospital and where have I been? Well, I said, I've been at YOUR hospital twice since Xmas for IVF and each time tested on admission (negative) but never tested on departure.  So I'm assuming I've caught it there.  I am soooo angry.  I've got two on board and what am I to do?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Terry - don't stress - alot of the general population carry it up their nose - you might have picked it up at the hospital. Saying that I've worked in hospitals since 1991 and I've never had it!   They might just give you some cream to stick up there. It won't effect anything else, its just if you happened to be ill, debilitated and aged 85 you might have more chance of it going somewhere else.   Keep positive PUPO girl!   
LB - any news today? spose you are at work?   Hope you get the heparin sorted. i do think Jinemed should take a different approach really with these drugs ie by writing to your GP asking them to prescribe and listing the reasons - it should be sorted before you come back. If I was a GP I would be reluctant to prescribe stuff without an explanation as all these things have side effects for which your home GP would be responsible. anyway I'm sure you or tim will sort it.
Mirra - was awake at 4 am again - still only a few more nights to go for me!  
Ems - knew you'd be up for a bit of MS advice!  
Swins - have a lovely holiday and chill. I'm sure you will have a great cycle when you come back. As LJ says - figures aren't everything  
Beach - hope work is OK hun, bit stressful when you first go back  
Steph - when do you fly home?
Loll - enjoy work! Might have had a few BH yesterday - still not anything to write home about and I'd rather have the real thing! But its a start!  
Pin - yeah would be great to meet up - I missed the last one down south. we can all have a barby in my lovely big back garden!   Mirra's sister is in Wolverhampton.....
LJ -   for Kate's scan
Swoo - when is your scan?  
Juicy - do you have more treatment planned?
SJC - hi there! The holiday IVF does sound tempting doesn't it?  
Well off for shower now, then potter in garden. Weather is better and only 2 whole days left now   
Love to all I've missed!
Nikcs


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate's scan went fine!!!  

Both sacs perched out front together - almost exactly the same size.

This was Kate's 8 week scan and they have now told her the next "standard" scan they do will be at 20 weeks.  She thought there would be a 12 week one (and I must admit so did I) so she asked about it and they said she can have a 12 week one if she wants but they prefer to reduce exposure to radiation.  They then told her there was still a chance (which on enquiry they couldn't quantify) one of the twins would just disappear and sent her away with some cheerful literature on birth defects.  I'm a bit puzzled by this.  I don't think that scans are at all unsafe in radiation terms and thought a 12 week scan was standard since after that you can start to breathe a little more easily.  I think a wait from 8 to 20 weeks is going to be very tough for Kate and suspect that the absence of a 12 week scan is more due to budget concerns than those of safety.  Any thoughts?  

Steph - for your list, Kate has a due date of 28th December 2008, but has been told twins rarely go full term.  Beach - do you have a due date yet?  I think you are pretty close to Kate on timing.

Kate has now been officially discharged from her IVF program. Touchingly, her consultant reminded her and her DH that when they came to collect their drugs and were at a low point, he told them you just never knew how things were going to work out since he had just discharged a "no hoper" couple who were pregnant with twins.  This time, he said, they were going to be that "no hoper" couple offering hope since he had another difficult case coming to collect their drugs that day. 

I asked Kate about coming onto FF herself but no - everything has gone well since I have been "representing" her so obviously me continuing to do so is key to everything continuing to go well.    Any other pregnant ladies here suffering or suffered from a complete loss of sanity?  If so, does it go away after 3 or 6 months or can I expect such absurd remarks to continue?  

will do personals later but love to all.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - I would advise kate to have a private nuchal scan at 12 weeks - they can't reliably do blood tests for twins anyway. I think Kate is 38 ish is she so would be advised for age anyway. Not saying it would change anything if anything was wrong but it can be reassuring and private scans are much more thorough than NHS. There is a place called Babybond that I used (about £165 i think so not too much compared to IVF!) although if you just web search you will prob find something.
Nicks


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Nicks!  I definitely think she'll do that.  You are right - she is 38 and will be 39 when the twins arrive if they arrive on time.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

LilJen - I've never heard anything about scans and radiation - as far as I was aware scans use ultrasound waves and there is no exposure to radiation.  Loads of people on here have regular scans.  I'm having them every 4 weeks now.  Glad Kate's scan went well  

Mira - Yes, the m/s diet is rather 'shameless' but it works, well for about 10 mins.  I forgot to say that I also ate a lot of oranges too - see, I managed to get a bit of fruit in somewhere!

Terry -   at MRSA but great advice from PR Doc Nickster - what did the clinic say?  Did they want to put you on any kind of medication??

Nicks - 2 days    I try not to think about that bit of having a baby but I suppose the time is nigh for you now.  I keep meaning to go and have a look round the hospital where I'm booked in, but I'm scared in case I hear women screaming in pain.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Terry - I'm sure Nicks is right but i'd be   if I were you!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

ignore this post - am trying to see if my ticker works!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

grrr - it's showing as my "profile ticker" but can't get it to show up - any ideas


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you pasted the one that starts with url?...........


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

yep - that's down as my "ticker profile" but not showing up!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You need to paste it into your signature box, not your profile box!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Miranda - hope this works!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra to the rescue!   Nice ticker LJ/Kate  
Not done anything today feel so tired. Not even enough energy to cut hole in the grow bag and put courgette in! Ho hum  
How's the ML Mirra?
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Technically this is my annual leave at the mo! Mat leave starts in four weeks' time. I'm knackered - got into a stupour and just want to rest. But Pete's come home early and has the next two weeks off - the man never seems to be at work! I was looking forward to a bit of quiet time, TBH...
Still, he's driving me about to find things for the nursery - it's not all bad!

I need to do so much, but I really want a few days without any of it first! Know what you mean about that courgette - the tiniest things are just too much some days. Bleargh.

LilJen - they're talking rollicks about radiation - if it was at all dangerous they wouldn't do them. There's absolutely no evidence to say they're harmful, and she really should have close monitoring with twins... I suggest getting on their backs and making them give her a 12-week scan.

Terry - don't stress too much! Nicks is our woman in the know - I'm sure everything will be fine.

Emma - I wasn't suggesting that's ALL you ate!  

Right - going to try and have a lie down before the evening walkies.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

First day back at work today and just about to have dinner so back later on x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Gosh its taken me hours to catch up and only been missing a day!!!!!

OMG Laura WOhooooo Fantastic news!!!! Go Jinemed!!!!!

Steph Also fantastic news!!!!!! Way to go!!!!

Hi Jennig - I am superstitious and not getting a ticker until 12 weeks!!! Only 2 to go!!!! Hope you are OK!!

Little Jen fab news on the twins!!! 8 weeks to 20 weeks definitely sounds like a nightmare - we have had all our scans privtaley so far and are waiting for 12 week nhs one which was booked 3 weeks ago - but they still haven't sent me a date -  is this normal? 

Just had a small inspection at work and am really pleased as she was lovely about my work and after all the grief someone has given me over the last year I feel justified!!!! 

Back soon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Phew you girls can chat!

Bugle - How you feeling?  Well done on the inspection, so nice to be appreciated.  

Mirra - have some lovely you time, once bob is here, you'll be knackered!

Nicks - Goodness me... you still here!    Jinemed wrote a letter to my GP to bring home with me but unfortunately as I was having my 'goodbye' consult the Dr decided to give me CLaxene injections as well and I didn't think to ask them to amend the paperwork, Tim called them today and they have faxed over the stuff to my Gp.  Think I'm just panicking as Mirra had such a nightmare.

LJ - Great news on the scan.  I too would get a 12 week one too.

Beach - I just did the tesco shop and got m/s food!  Salty crisps and fizzy drinks fill my upboards!  The poor little beans, hardly a healthy start!

Sam - Hello dear, what going on with you?  XX

Steph - You home yet with Stan?

I've been fine all day, lots of symptoms but got tummy pains now and had some peachy discharge just now, like maybe some blood there (same as I had a week ago when I was hoping implantation bleed), also I have no pee sticks and tesco have run out!!  How will I cope!

XX
XXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

What no pee stick for official test day Laura?!!!    Glad you have your GP sorted  
Yes I'm still here  
going to bed now though 
Night all
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well not sure its quite sorted yet!  Night Nicks... looking forward to a text in the night from you... maybe??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh get this, just been on face book and have been sent an entire thread from one of my school friends (obviously actually from his girlfriend) entitled 'did you know I was a c**t' and it all the messages between him and someone he has been seeing behind her back!!  she's forwarded it to all of his friends!! Ops!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous! Oh, to get such sweet revenge...

No sticks for OTD? What?  

Still, I guess you know you're preggers by now! I have a spare CBD on my CD rack, but it's a bit far...

Night, Nicks!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They stock up over night so I can pee in a pot and go and get one.  Although it will come up pos tom even if I've m/carried now so may just do another Wed.... then maybe I will be amazed by how quick and dark it is!!

That bloke has just changed his status to 'single'!  God the humiliation! Serves him right though!!

Ive had  fews shooting pains right up me girls bits?  That normal.

God i wish i could fast forward a few weeks. 

You got any nice plans for next 2 weeks while Pete off?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Just doing some research into miscarriage and according to what I'm looking at once there is a heartbeat risk goes down to 7%!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the shooting pains - I think it's down to the fact you had a major op not too long ago and it's settling down.

My Lister cycle I had awful ones up my bum too, where they'd put a painkiller up there! Wish they'd told me they were going to do that - with IBS it's the last thing you need.

Will you get an early scan on the NHS Laura? I only got one by going to A&E...

Anyhoo, won't be on too much longer as I'm bushed. Just taking a peek at ******** then beddybyes.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I should be able to as I've had an ectopic which puts me at high risk of another so was tod then to call if I ever got preg for an early scan.

I get all these ailments when just home sitting on here... sure its all in my head!  

I'm shattered too, had some dry fruit to get things moving and now bed myself.. oh looking forward to Jeremey Kyle in the morning!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had him on this morning, but I drift off - I tune out when people start shouting! And he is such a shouty man.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I only watch it make my life look good!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It would make any life look good! I used to love him, but I don't know what it is now - I turn it on then get distracted!

I get really sad, too, that there are so many people who will get paternity tests on national TV and really piddled off that JK makes them row before they get the results.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know... amazing some people have sex with so many different people they have asuch a range of fathers!!

He is a ****, but I think thats what makes me laugh... its a bit like shamless.. but real!

Right I'm beat so night night.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Night ducks! happy official test day!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know and I don't have a stick to pee on!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

got home earlier and we were so tired we flaked out on the bed at 5pm thinking we would have a couple of hours kip - woke up just before midnight!  Feel really chilly as it was so warm in Istanbul and feels cold here!

*LittleJen* - so glad Kate's scan went well 

*Laura* - hope you get a lovely official dark line   

*Swinny* - sorry you are feeling down  and I really hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday 

Sorry for not doing many personals - I'll try to catch up on everything tomorrow - love to everybody 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - just had follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again as soon as possible *Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment/considering donor eggs*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - due to start July 2008*Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - due to start July 2008*Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Kazzie40*1st IVF - Jinemed - took last OCP 16/05/08 - waiting for AF *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - currently stimming - ET was 16/05/08 - testing ??/05/08   *Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs) - Jinemed - testing 01/06/08    *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - testing ??/05/08
   *TracyM*2nd DIVF - EC 05/05/08 - 5 day blastocyst transfer 09/05/08 - testing 24/5/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Francie*3rd IVF - one fighter embie put back - tested negative 07/05/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - April '08 - tested negative  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  *Loui5e*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - tested positive but miscarriage 8w4d  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - 3 eggs fertilised but none put back  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sonia*3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - LP - tested negative 07/05/08  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Beachgirl*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - due ??/??/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan 14/05/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 5 embies - 1st scan ??/05/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - 1st scan 23/04/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Steph - Glad you got home safe and sound.  You must have needed that sleep, but I hope you're not up all night now    Thanks for the updated list  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Steph- good to hear you got home safe.

Laura-let me know how you get on at docs   

Just going to rinse conditioner out of hair and blow dry it for work. x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

Feeling better this morning - I do prefer mornings...

Steph - great that you, Paul and Stan are back safe. Here's to Stan's tenacity! 

Beach - what do you do for work? Are you a farmer?   You must be a naturally early person!

Laura - good luck at the doc's today. Hope you get the bloods and the early scan and the Clexane.

I'm going to get dressed and take the dogs out I think, then come back to check if my mum's won anything at Chelsea.

This time last year I was having EC at the Lister - right by the showground and some lovely woman let us park for free because we were having tx and not going to the show! Wilma the embryo didn't make it, but my mum got a silver gilt - with any luck she'll get her first gold this year. Results go online at 8am! Hope she's got something, as I promised to phone her with the news.

Anyone else up and about? Merse - where are you petal?

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Was watching last night Mirra - what is your mum's entry?  
Steph - glad you are home safe - hope you got some sleep  

feel so tired again today, just feel like   am getting so stressed about everything. Keep waking up for hours in the night. Last night I deffo had some contraction type pains so my brain was racing. This am nothing and I'm just tired. DH has left the kitchen in a complete mess - I've spilt the milk everywhere and can't be arsed to clean it up....
Sorry to whinge.  
N


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww Nicks   I'm not surprised you're tired and stressed.  Just hanging around waiting is the worst thing!      It really won't be long now!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nicks - poor you, nothing makes me feel heartsick more than the sight of a messy kitchen left by dh. Don't blame you for leaving the milk!!

Hope you are asleep as I type - this stage must be quite wearing

Miranda hope your Mum won Gold!! What is she showing? would love to be going this year but ooh i can't because we're going on holiday wooo hoooo

after the stresses of tx, a week's holiday in ireland with all my family is like a luxury break in mauritius (though I wouldn't say no to that either!)

How's OTD going Laura! Stocked up on pee sticks yet?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Feeling bit low.  Not tested this morning yet, TYim has gone to the shops now to get pee sticks (my wee is in a pot in the bathroom!) but I had bleeding again this morning and my boobs aren't hurting.  I know I know, symptoms come and go but just feel so scared all is going to be ripped away from me.

Got tummy ache, flat boobs and blood - not good.

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Laura, sorry - that must be stressful - am sure it's impossible to ignore the signs and symptoms but hang in there.  It didn't sound like you had much bleeding this morning and after tx there are so many hormonal changes that your boobs could be up and down like yo yo's.  iykwim!

Hope Tim is back soon to reassure you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- thinking of you


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura I am sorry you are getting this worry but I have heard that bleeding is quite common early with multiples so don't give up just yet. hope you get a nice dark line to reassure you  

Nicks sounds like you are officially cooked mdear and it won't be long now - all small things loom large when you are hormonally challenged and just waiting to get on with it.  Im sure it won't be long from the sound of it. Best of luck for a smooth labour can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little girl.  

I am a bit worried and feel a bit of a woose but after hoping and praying each month that my AF would not come for years I have been looking forward to it coming but stopped the pill last Friday 16th May and no sign of the old bag four days on. Is this normal?


My flights are booked to go next Tuesday 27th May and I wanted to start stimming so that my children wouldn't miss too much school - our flights are booked home for 9th June but its getting tighter as time goes on isn't it as I am having PGD as well.

I can see me being left behind whilst they have to go or perhaps I am overreacting and it is quite nornal for it not to turn up until day 4? Please advise your experiences with this to help reassurance me.


Am at work so will be back later - hello everyone else

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kazzie, i took my last Pill on the saturday morning and AF arrives on the Wednesday morning.. I was surprised too, thought it would have arrived sooner.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Nicks - you must feel like a knackered barrel. Have you got a good book? Have a lie down... I was all weepy yesterday I felt so tired. But up with the lark this morning feeling ok - so odd.

Laura - try not to fret too much - it's quite common to get some early bleeding, especially with multiples.

Well, my mum got no award  
She got silver gilt last year - it's so disappointing! She's a flower arranger, so her stuff never gets on the telly as it's not a garden. She was so disappointed, as it's probably her last Chelsea - it takes so much out of her. Still, when you're competing with the best in the world...

I'm going to have a lie down for a tick, then start the weeding. Just been to town to find the chest of drawers to put all Bob's stuff in. It's lovely - a long, low oak thing with loads of storage but low enough to change him on. So nearly got a blanket box too, but it's such a tiny room.

Oo, a holiday Juicy! I'd love one of those. I'd so like to not look at housework!

Karen - mine arrived four days after stopping, at about half two in the afternoon. I did, however, get desperate and get DH to be Dynorod! Or I don't think it would have arrived for another day...

xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girlfriends  

Just got back from a long weekend in France and took me ages to catch with all the news in this very responsive thread!

Laura - Thinking of you, keep calm and positive for your twins' sake       

Steph - Congrats on being PUPO, Stan is a real little fighter     

Mir - Sorry to hear that your mum didn't win anything    Hope you are taking it easy now that you're on matty leave  

Nicks - Hang on in there hon, this is the hardest bit but not long now   

Tracey - Lots of positive vibes for your TD   

Swinny - Please don't get disheartened with your FSH, like LittleJen said, you must keep faith and not give up easily   

Kazzie - I usually have a bleed 3 days after stopping the pill. Good luck   

Terry - Did the Lister prescribed you with any meds? They tested me when I went in there for EC last month, I reckon they do that with all their patients during admittance just to cover their a** and avoid any lawsuits....  As Dr Nicks said, thank God you're not in any of the risk categories, just keep positive for your little embies   

A big  to Beachy, EmmaChoc, Little Jenny, Merse, Juicy, Anna III, Rachel and everyone else I haven't mentioned  

Alegria xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm hoping this is the right place to post - I've been scouting round in a daze and this thread came up in a search for Antral Follicle Counts many times.

I'm sat here at home at the moment feeling a bit devastated as I've just had my antral follicle scan for the start of a cycle of ICSI and they only found 4-5 follicles. Nobody could tell me exactly what that meant but our cycle is on hold and I'm waiting for a call from the clinic to go in and see a Dr. when they have properly reviewed the scan.

I can't believe after all this time we're short of eggs as well as sperm (my test results were all fine to start with, DH has azoospermia) - I just feel totally numb and dazed and I don't know if this is the end of possible treatment for us and we're moving on to plan C or what. 

Can anybody tell me any more? or point me to another section

Cheers

Heather x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - furniture for Bob sounds nice. i do have a good book!   Reflexology woman is coming again this pm so at least I will be relaxed if not in labour   bummer about your mum - not fair!  
Lb - how much bleeding hun? Boobs never feel sore all the time, its early days yet too.    done that test yet?
Juicy - I'm sure you hol will be fab!   they don't do guiness in Mauritius anyway!   You wil be all chilled for you cycle when you come back.
Kazzie - I'm sure its imminent - can't really be much longer. You starting stims here then? 
alegria - have you stocked up on duty free?    
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Heather - welcome!
AFC not very reliable really, it never reflects how many eggs you get but might give them a bit more info for stim doses etc. If you have 4-5 you will probably get more eggs than that which will hopefully be fine if you say your other tests are normal.    do you know what dose/protocol you will be on?
NW


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, positive thinking!

The scan was for the start of treatment to work out doses etc so I guess we'll take it from here. What I don't know is how common with is and how much a problem it is. I've found some stuff on the net which says our chances would be slim but I don't know how up to date and accurate that is. I just feel like I've been left in limbo at the moment - after waiting 8 months to find out if DH is producing sperm and finding he is, this was a bit of a nasty last minute trick shot but that twisted hand of fate!!

Does it mean we don't attempt IVF, or that it's just trickier but still worth a go?

Thanks

H


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Heather!

I only had four antrals, and my DH has been snipped for 16 years so we had very few eggs and sperm, but they managed to get it on.

Have you had an AMH test?

My results were all normal until the AMH - then I realised I was perimenopausal. Bugger. But it's certainly not the end of the world - we're all in the same sort of boat and we've had many, many successes (have a look on the last page with all our BFPs).

Stick around and we'll get you clued up on what you need.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - My pessary gel came out when I sneezed (again!) and it had two quite big dark black bits in it and was all pink in colour.  Not had anything when I wipe yet but keep knicker checking!!

Welcome Heather - As the girls have said AFC is not a great indicator.  I'm sure they are just deciding on your drugs and will call you back soon.  

Anyone know if I'm ok to have a bath yet?? I'd love a soak as back ache quite bad.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're fine to have a bath now laura - this is test day! Have a lovely soak.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Heather, these things vary hugely from cycle to cycle, with me at least, and with whoever is counting. I've had an AFC of 10, then 9 then 17 (different clinic) and a response of 7, then 5 (first clinic and menopur)then 15 (diff clinic and 1/3 dosage equivalent of Gonal F!) eggs. so I'm all over the place basically. 

Re AMH, mine is low in theory but with 17 AFC that cycle it wld have been higher. it's weird and I give up predicting the body.  in any event it is all about quality not quantity. most people only need 2 or 3 good eggs!

good luck  xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - I think Anna III is quite right.  These things vary hugely from clinic to clinic and when it comes down to it, from individual to individual and from cycle to cycle.  Your clinic is just trying to gather information to see what dose to put you on.  However, even then, it is remarkable (if scary) how little doctors actually know in the area of fertility.  At any rate, try not to dwell on it too much and bear in mind that AFC is so very subjective that Dr. Google isn't going to be able to help you!!  

Anna III - hello there; hope it's going well for you!!! 

Miranda - sorry you're mum wasn't a winner at in Chelsea; furniture for Bob sounds like a great idea!  

Nicks - still feeling overcooked??  

Alegria - nice to see you!  when do you start your next cycle?  Hope France was good.  My parents (and Portia the spolied papillon dog) have just been there for a few days!  

Kazzie - hope AF arrives soon

Juicy - a holiday sounds like a great idea! 

Tracy - good luck    

Steph - hope you are feeling good with Stan on board - sounds like all went well this cycle and Stan is a fighter!    

LauraB - I really hope everything is ok


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls just thought I'd pop in and let you know I haven't been around as my Mother-in-Law died very suddenly last week we are all in shock as you would imagine and trying to arrange the funeral etc. 
Laura hun thanks for your texts and am so pleased for you 
Beach so pleased they found a heartbeat 
Steph PUPO girl well done 
Nicks can't be long for you now?
Mir enjoy your time before Bob arrives 
Gab perhaps you should get bloods done
Em hows the sickness
Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.S I got my date for next opp on the 13th June and can you get me off 888 bubbles as only seem to have had bad luck with them! xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Merse and pup! 

nice to see you - sorry about mum-in-law.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Jenny  xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but I'm looking for a bit of advice.  I'm due to start 3rd ivf attempt in July and I reckon I am a poor responder as amh is lower than average and the number of eggs I've retrieved in previous cycles in below average. I'm wanting to give my body the optimum chance of success but I wanted to get your thoughts on using wheatgrass power to reduce fsh and whether it will help produce better quality eggs.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Vonnie


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Merse - So sorry about MIL      I've blown you some bubbles for a change of luck   

Heather - Welcome on board! Don't get too worried about your AFC. As the others have said, it's quite possible to defy (and surprise!) our fertility doctors - keep a PMA    

LittleJenny - I've (theorically) started my next cycle already  . I'm now on the pill and should have a baseline scan in a couple of weeks to check everything is ok so I can start stimms (short protocol this time and lower dose too - 5 days on clomid then Menopur 300 and then cetrotide half way throu). Glad about Kate's scan results. I agree that she should def. go for a private nuchal scan at 12wks.

Nicks - We stocked up on plenty of white & rose for the summer     

Juicy - Have a lovely break with the family 

Alegria xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- so sorry to hear about MIL, hope DH is ok


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi there

Thanks for all your messages, it seems the fat lady hasn't quite sung yet  

So sorry to hear about your MIL Merse and I've sent some bubbles your way

Hugs to all 

Heather x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Vonnie - hello! Good Luck with your next cycle. There is no harm in trying wheatgrass - its cheap and no side effects, your FSH may well come down but more likely cos it goes up and down anyway. How old are you?  
Merse - so sorry about MIL.   what did she die from? Hope you and DH are OK. Terrible time losing someone close. Glad you have a date for your op though! Not believing in bubbles is deffo the way to go!   We have missed you hun  
Nicks


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Nicki, I'm 36 at the mo and my last fsh was 8.something.  Merse sorry to hear about your MIL.  

Vonnie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw Merse - I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. What a dreadful shock. How's DH?

Vonnie - what's your AMH and how many eggs have you been getting?


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Miranda,

My amh was 4.85.  On my first attempt we got 5 eggs, 2 grade 2 put back, was on gonal f of 225ui, 2nd attempt got 7 eggs, again 2 grade 2 put bak and was on 225ui of menopur.

V


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Vonnie. Sounds like you might just need your dosage tweaked a bit.  Now that you've tried both menopur and gonal f and got a slightly better response on the gonal f, perhaps ask for a higher dose of it this time? Good luck with the cycle. 

I wouldn't hang around waiting for your fsh to come down - I feel that three months taking wheatgrass v no waiting and slightly higher stimms is no contest really!  I was expected to be a poor responder so got double your dose of menopur so still plenty of scope for you to go up and your amh/fsh are by no means disastrous.  let us know how you get on

Merse sorry about your MIL, hope you and your DH are ok but what a sad time    .  How awful and she can't have been very old  

Alegria, thanks and that's great that you've started your cycle.  Sounds like I'm having same protocol as you - when I am ready to kick off (back at the Lister, you're there aren't you).  Am debating whether to start pill in June or July because am taking DHEA and want to give it at least two full months.  And still trying to address   problem before I get stuck in!

Nicki - hope you're having a lovely evening and kitchen order is restored!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did they say anything about the quality of your eggs, Vonnie? And was that short or long protocol?

Sorry about all the questions - we'll give you some recommendations soon, I promise! Where did you get the AMH? Whether it's in pmol/L or ng/L makes a difference, you see.

A new protocol is always good for the refreshed enthusiasm it gives you! I was on 300 Gonal, 150 Menopur plus letrazole tablets. But that may fry your ovaries and end up with you getting poorer quality eggs. So it's a case of weighing up all the evidence.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Merse, sorry to hear about your MIL.    I was wondering where you'd gone.   for your DH too.

Beach - i'm in Skelmersdale but work in manchester (thank god for mat leave!)

Nicki - not long to wait hopefully  

Mir - Enjoy the next couple of weeks with just you and DH before your little life-changing bundle arrives  

Laura - any news ?

Steph - thanks for the update.  Glad you both got home ok.

Hi to everone else - no names as i'm too tired and don't want to miss anyone.  Olivia woke up 4 times last night  

Pin xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

All they said regarding the quality was that the embies that were viable were grade 2 and the others weren't suitable for freezing, both times I was on LP.  Miranda, not sure what scale was used but pretty sure I'm was in the lower end of the success scale for the clinic.

I was pretty relaxed about it but now starting to stress put about it.  Had tx in Edinburgh so I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get a higher dose of the drugs.

Love the photo of u and bob the bump


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Welocm Vonnie!

Just a quickie as I stil have a pile of work to do (as I've done bugger all but check my knickers all day), got all my drugs without a prob, GP was a bit of a robot!    Went to chemist and didn't pay for my drugs as I'm preggers, she said not to worry about maternit certificate, just get one for next time!

Completely forgot to ask about my blood test.  Really my brain isn't working today.  Boobs hurting .. yay!

XX


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome Vonnie!   
My FSH fluctuates between 10.5 and 19 pmol/L (highest that I'm aware of). Have you tried acupuncture? It's suppose to help lowering FSH. It can also relax you before and during treatment. The important thing is to choose someone who's experienced in treating ladies going through IVF. Good luck   

Alegria xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, well I think you need to first check what measurement they used for your AMH, Vonnie. One scale goes up to 45, and normal is between 15-30, but on the other normal is between 2.2 and 6.8 - mine on that scale was 0.69, but on tthe higher scale it's 4.something. So you could be completely normal with quality issues or a poor responder, which means you should really be on a different protocol. You get me? It's so confusing, which is why you need to be so clued up - some clinics aren't the best at communicating!

There are lots of ways to address each issue, whether it's quality or quantity, but you have to know which it is. The embryos could have been grade 2 because of the sperm - a word with the embryologist to find out what the eggs were like is also a good idea.

The first couple of cycles we all go into blind, trusting that we're in good hands, but we've all found research on here to be such a boon - I'd never have got pregnant without FF!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laurab - funny you should mention the maternity certificate.  Kate went to apply for hers today (between naps); you must be so excited!

Vonnie - I agree with Juicy and think it sounds as though they are just getting your dose and protocol right.  Some places can be a bit conservative and you aren't responding badly so they are probably a bit cautious about increasing too much at once.  I don't think taking wheatgrass can do any harm but it doesn't sound as though your FSH is too bad anyway.  I would concentrate on living reasonably healthily (everything in moderation) and, as Alegria says, TRYING to relax - easier said than done I know, especially if you are an obsessive worrier and horribly pessismistic like me.  However, I honestly think it helps.  My sister Kate is generally a very positive, relaxed person and she did surprisingly well for someone with such lousy FSH.

LauraB - thrilled to hear about the sore boobies! 

Alegria - glad to hear you're up and going;   that the change in protocol gives you some great results!   

Nicks - feeling better? 

Miranda - how is a life a leisure?

Pin - hello; sorry Miss O was up during the night.  

Spoke to Kate this evening - not for long, she was off to bed as usual.  Right now, unless I call her at work,  I have to catch on her food foraging excursions from the bed to the kitchen.  Hope this level of exhaustion doesn't last too long.  She says she has a "good" level of morning sickness - anough to reassure but not enough to debilitate!!  She is having a 12 week nuchal scan done privately.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there 

I posted on this thread through March & April, thank you for the support.  I only managed 2 follies but ended up with 2 eggs and then with 2 x grade A embryos, sadly it wasnt meant to be.  Today I had my follow up and all they have suggested is to up the dose of the stimms.  I am Oxford Fertility Unit its not the cheapest.  My ma and pa are paying for round 2 can anyone recommend any cheaper alternative clinics here or abroad?  I am happy to receive personal messages rather than tie up the thread. 

Take care 

Sheldon
x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm afraid I have some bad news 

Cath J has PM'd me - she didn't want to come on here and worry anybody who is in early pregnancy, but at her 7wk2D scan, they couldn't find a fetal pole and therefore no heartbeat. There was a gest. sac and yolk sac but nothing else. She went back at 8wks and there was a very clear fetal pole but still no heartbeat and they said that it is definitely not a viable pg because by now there should be a fetal form. Apparently the cells can carry on developing for a bit. They have taken her off the progesterone and she is having a scan next wed to make doubly sure (HCG levels are still rising - the consultant said that they can still rise if the placenta is still trying to feed the pregnancy in a missed miscarriage, but that she wouldn't have expected them to be that high) before having a DNC if she hasn't started to expel it naturally.

*Cath* - again, I am so sorry hon - I am so sad that you have come so far only to have to go through this, and of course pray that there is still a glimmer of hope and that they find something next Wednesday.  I have posted this as requested - please come talk to us anytime you want to/when you feel ready as I am sure we would all like to help support you in this difficult time - sending you huge 

lots of love
Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi again all,

this thread has been so busy today!

*Merse* - missed you hon  so sorry to hear about your MIL, that must have been such a shock.  Sending you huge  and love to you and your DH  I blew you a load of bubbles earlier 

*Sheldon *- Hi hon  - good to hear from you - for some reason I thought you was at the Jinemed for your last go  - have you thought about going there? They seem to be having success with us PRs at the moment!  They are sending a team to do consults in London at the end of July if you would be interested - I went to one of these back in January (as did Bugle, Gab and Laura) and found it very helpful in making a decision to go abroad for treatment.

*Mira* - sorry your Mum didn't win anything this year at Chelsea, must be so disappointing after doing so well last year.  The chest of drawers sounds lovely  are you decorating with the original sketchy Winnie-the-Pooh pics or the Disney cartoon version pics?

*Nicks* - don't apologise for whinging - not surprised you are so tired and hormonal - hope you enjoyed the reflexology - and that you get some decent sleep tonight/that LO comes tomorrow so that you don't have to be induced   

*Juicy* - hope you have a lovely family holiday in Ireland 

*Laura *- glad your day got better after the bleeding scare this morning and that your GP sorted out all your drugs for you - hope you get a scan at the EPU soon to help put your mind at rest   

*Kazzie* - hope AF turns up very soon    - the irony of wishing her to come after all this time of wishing her to stay away must be driving you  - I know the feeling after being 9 days late this month after cancelled cycle last month!

*Droogie* - Hi and welcome to the thread  Like the others said, the antral follicle count is more a guide as to what dose and protocol you will require than a definitive indicator of poor response - I really hope that with the right protocol you will get a good number of great quality eggs    - good luck and please let us know how you get on 

*Vonnie* - Hi and welcome also  I took Wheatgrass tablets and 75mg per day DHEA supplement and my FSH came down after 2-3 months - I also had weekly acupuncture and found this really helped me to relax. My FSH shot up again to 20  before my last (cancelled) cycle but am convinced that was coming off the DHEA/taking the pill - it definitely didn't suit me! Taking DHEA could help you with egg quality issues - the optimum time to take it seems to be 4 months before cycling. I would imagine that trying a short protocol next time would also help produce more eggs - good luck and please let us know how you get on 

*Alegria* - wishing you lots of luck for your treatment coming up - I really hope it all goes well and that you get some tip-top quality eggs.   

*Pin* - I'd be up for going to another PR meet, wherever everybody wants to have it!  Hope OJ sleeps better tonight so that you can catch up 

*Anna, LittleJenny* and *Beach* - 

Love to everybody else  - so tired today, think I'll be going to bed very soon!

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Cath -    I'm so sorry.  I know how heartbreaking it is to get that news.  Thinking of you and DH at this time.  Please don't feel you can't post on here, we're all here for each other during the ups and especially the downs    

Merse -    Oh my, what a shock for you and DH.  How is DH?    I thought you'd been rather quiet of late.    Thinking of you and DH   On a positive note, I'm glad you've got a date for your op - it gives you something to focus on.  The waiting lists in your area are good.   

Nickster - How are you doin'?  Hope you got a better night's sleep   

Hello to everyone else - sorry for no more personals - am knackered, had a ****e sleep last night and have loose bowels today


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath - if you are reading I am so very sorry.  Please do come and post when you feel up to it.  I know you must be devastated right now but people here are very well placed to understand.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning chaps!

Cath - I'm so sorry this has happened to you. It's devastating after you'd come so far.

Emma - ew, loose bowels. I can sympathise! 

Steph - well because I'm not a film fan I hadn't realised there were two types of Pooh till I started shopping! He's having a bit of a mix. I prefer the old fashioned Pooh, but the decorative stuff tends to be Disney. I think i'll try to get a Disney blind as the colours are brighter, and that room gets so sunny.
How are you feeling? You must be nearly at implantation stage now!

Sheldon - I'd recommend the Jinemed without hesitation. They've done so well with us PRs and it's great to be 'on holiday' doing tx - it really helps. Plus, the care you get is so good. It won't cost you any more even with the four star hotel, so why not? My parents paid for my cycle there and I'm sure they must have thought, 'what are we doing?' but honestly, the care you get abroad - and the communication, oddly - is so much better than in stressy Britain.

LilJen - good that kate's having a 12-week scan, but bad the NHS won't do it. But yeah, it's usually better to save yourself the aggro of fighting the system if you can afford to go private.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all

Sorry haven't been around much, after the weekend away I've been so busy and feeling very sick and headachey so not feeling much like going on the PC. Have been trying to catch up but have only read the last couple of pages so apols if I've missed anything.

Cath - sorry to hear about your news   

Merse - sorry about your MIL  

Mir - hope your enjoying your mat leave and I am reading your thinking of Pooh how cute that will look.

Nicki - how you doing - not long now!!

Steph - keeping everything crossed for you, hope the 2WW is not driving you mad yet   

LittleJen - hi how you doing?

Emma - hope your day gets better!!

Laura - good tip about the pharmacy charges. I paid for mine without even thinking.  Do I now have to get a certificate to exempt me??  Hope you are feeling ok today.

Vonnie - my FSH in August was 23 and my AMH was 0.24 so not good results in IVF terms.  However after continuing with weekly acupuncture and taking DHEA 75mg per day for 3/4 months my FSH came back down to 12.  We then went ahead with treatment on the SP, out of 4 eggs 2 fertilised and we got one 12 cell grade 1 and one 5 cell grade 2 which were both put back.  We got a BFP on 12th May and couldn't believe it.  It just goes to show it is worth trying.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Hi to Sheldon, Juicy, Kazzie, Droogie, Alegria, Pin, Anna and anyone else I've missed.

I'm still on count down to 29th May for my first scan, but feeling a whole lot more positive now I'm feeling sick most days, crazy that I look forward to feeling sick  .  Also all this talk of moving houses on this thread must be catching as had the estate agent out on Monday and house goes up for sale on tomorrow.  So excited as seen a house we want, just got to hope it hangs around until we are ready.

Have a good day all.

Swoo x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Sorry for the little me rant on Sunday, I was having a very emotional day. I cope so well for most of the time and then when I have bad day like Sunday it kind of shocks me as it comes up on me from nowhere. It must be the bl**dy hormones I am sure. You’re all right and I know deep down that statistics mean jack sh*t, but it’s just the fact that all of the clinics seem to hold them in such high reserve. I know ultimately, if my FSH doesn’t come down I am going to have to find a new clinic, but I am just so fed up with moving from one place to the next. I really like CARE and it’s just all of the hassle of starting from square one again. Please god let my FSH have dropped in June when I want to cycle again.

I haven’t had chance to come back on since Sunday as my little fur baby Molly went missing on Sunday evening and hasn’t been seen since. I’ve had her for 12 years since she was just an ickle kitten so I am heart-broken. I’ve spent the last 3 evenings scouring my village and putting flyers through people’s doors and attaching posters to lamposts. Typically my luck too the week before we go away. I am going to be worrying for the whole time I am away. I’ve got an army of people looking for her though so I am hoping against hope that she will turn up 

Hope you are all well and if I don’t get chance to get back on before we go on Friday, have a good week and I’ll catch up with you all when I get back.

Hope all the expectant mum’s are taking it easy xxx

Love to you all
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God Sarah, how awful - you must be so scared. Was she microchipped? If not, have you rung all the vets, and the council? That's what I did. Fortunately mine came strolling in just as I headed home after putting up the last missing poster.

It's possible she's been shut in a shed - especially as it was Sunday, when people have their sheds open to do the garden. She may come flying out next Sunday when someone reaches for their mower.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I just thought I'd poke my head back in again and tell you that I just get a call from the clinic and they found 6 antral follicles in the end and we're going ahead.

I just need to read up on how to produce an egg from each one now  

Thanks for your support and I'll keep up with the thread  

Heather x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Mirra

Yeah I rang the council on Monday and all the vets in a 10 mile radius and knocked on all of the people’s houses with sheds or garages. I am absolutely heart-broken. She really is my baby and she never strays further than the next street and even then only for half an hour and then she’s back in to curl up on a bed or the sofa. It’s as though she has just vanished into thin air. I have been a wreck since Sunday. I am now fearing for the worst as it’s just so out of character for her to take off, she’s never gone missing before. I hope you are right though and she rocks up at the weekend. I am just fretting as we're going to be away from Friday evening.Somebody upstairs really has it in for me I think


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - 6 antrals is just great and with the right protocol you should hopefully squeeze out a few more!! Good luck!    

Sarah - OMG I am so sorry about the kitty   Pets are so important - I do hope she turns up soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Cath - Oh my what a horrible thing to go through. Sending you lots of love.  

Steph - Hows you and stan?

Sarah - Once again, sorry about kitty, friend of mind lost her cat for a week and he came strolling in smelling of roast beef!  

Sheldon - I've pmed you.

Nicks - You still here??  You will burst soon I'm sure!  She'll prob weight about 10lb too!  

Mirra - Been up to owt exciting?

I'm well, sore boobs still keeping me happy, AF pains still worrying me!  So they are balancing eachother out!! 

Not heard from EPU today so will call them tom make sure they have fax from GP.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, don't they just Sarah - it's like everything happens at once. When I was going through tx last May and June, first Bryony (the Staffie) got breast cancer then my cat Felix was run over outside our house. Everything just seemed to be falling apart. But Bry's still here! And she's fine - it might turn out just fine. if it's a village the chances of her being run over and no one telling anyone are very slim. And they are usually very streetwise if they've got to the grand age of 12!
Better leave instructions with a neighbour and instructions on the door and on your answering machine in case someone finds her in their shed. How long will you be away?

Laura - I have to remind you - I had AF pais strngly for 16 bloody weeks! It's a really good sign, in fact - it means everything's altering ready to accommodate all those babies. Stoopid bodies - why do they mimic AF?

I still think I'm going to have Bob early every time I get more AF pains.  
xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cath -    so sorry to hear that - I hope that there is still a sliver of hope. How did your big day go? I remember cos it was my due date! Hope you have some good photos and memories   
Swin - so sorry about cat - I know what I'm like if mine doesn't turn up for one day. hope it all ends happily and like MIrra says he/she is stuck in a shed somewhere   
Lb - AF pains will be reassuring now - just wait til you worry when you haven't had them! Can't wait to find out how many are snuggling in!  
Droogs - hope you get some fab eggs! 
Mirra - if Bob comes early we can be birth buddies!  

Well I'm going in tomorrow for induction girls. Just about got my head around things. Still been really weepy and tired today - think emotions are getting the better of me. I know I will be well looked after by all my work mates though.    So I'll keep in touch via Mirra and LB mobiles and hopefully be back on again when I am a mum!    Don't hold your breath it could be a few days and she's in no hurry this one!  

Love to all my FF's
nicks


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Bye Nicks - wishing you all the very best of luck, can't wait to see the pics of your little princess        

Big love,
Alegria xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- oh my, wishing you lots of luck, she must be stubborn and liking it too much in there  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm confused.  i've been taking Ostrogen tabs 2mg since before Ec, I have to continue to take them 3 a day until begining of June and then I've got a scale to gradually reduce them until I have none.  Got them from the pharmacy today and she said the dose is very high and they are for HRT, I told her about the IVF and she seemed really worried about the dose? I've just rad the packet and it says not to take if preg or think preg??  What should I do

The 2 medications are spelt slightly different Turkey is Ostradiol hemihidrat and my english ones are estradiol hemihiydrate.. surely they must be the same thing?  Feel very uncomfy taking a high dose of something that you shouldn't take when preg?

Any thoughts?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry  Laura ,can't help at all with that x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Think I'll post on peer support.  Maybe Nicks will be along again later too!

So tough, don't wanns stop if need it, but don't wanna carry on if gonna harm the quins?  

Surely the Dr's at Jinemed know what they are doing?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Peer Support might be able to help or what aboiut aska  midwife?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh how exciting!  Never posted on 'ask a midwife before'!  

How you feeling about tom?  Bet you'll be so relieved when you see hat heart beat again!

Have you told work yet?  I have supervision with my boss tom and wondering if I should tell him?


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Nicks- best of luck tomorrow- hope it will not be as bad as you expect and that your bundle of joy makes an appearance very soon!!

Steph- congrats on being PUPO, so pleased for you and Paul, hope Stan is getting nice and cosy and that the   does not drive you too mad

Cath- so so sorry to hear your news- but as the others have said do not feel guilty about coming on here- we are here to support you in this difficult time

Merse- good to hear that you have a date for op but so sorry to hear about MIL- so sad for you and DH

Laura- so is it sinking in yet? Know what you mean about AF pains- have had some today and been panicking!!

LittleJen- great news about Kate's scan- sounds like the twins are making her really tired!

Miranda- sounds like you are having fun with the nursery- but make sure you find time to relax with DH before Bob arrives!!

Beach- good luck for tomorrow

Well we have another scan next Tuesday when we should   be almost 10 weeks! it can't come quick enough as feeling scared this week that all is not ok- some days very tired and queasy and other days nothing and strange pains today!

Love to all I've missed

Jen xx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for all your kind words and thank you Steph for sending the message about my awful news. Once I got my BFP I stayed away from FF because I got so wound up reading stories about empty sacs and no heatbeats at first scans. 
It was so horrific to find myself in the situation of being one of those stories myself. I still have a glimmer of hope which may be stupid, but my HCG levels are continuing to double (well haven't tested since Monday) and strictly speaking they should slow right down or stop. They won't drop until you actually miscarry hence why you get all the pg symptoms still with a Mismisc. Another weird thing is that I feel progressively sick, today being the worst day yet, which suggests they are still rising, life can be so cruel. My next scan is a week today so who knows? There could be a miracle about to happen. There was development between the 2 scans in that a fetal pole appeared in the 2nd one so you never know. I found a girl on Peer support who had exactly the same and then it came good, her consultant said that she hadn't seen that in 18 years! 

Well so much has happened since I was lat on here - 
Laura - not sure when you test date is but keeping everything crossed for you  
Steph -   that this is the one for you, you so deserve it  
Miranda - time to put your feet up 
Nicki - It's time you saw your precious baby - hope you are coping ok  
Beachy - good luck tomorrow - I think it's your scan isn't it? 

Hi to everyone else

Love C XXX


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all -

Laura just a quick one - I am on eastrogen patches which I didn't question in Turkey as instructions in a foreign language!- then when i got new doasge in England I read the english instructions which said the same as yours - HRT and don't take when pregnant. I am gradually reducing them - last one is running out this week. The dangers with these are apparently that if you take too much for too long they can cause abnormalities in the reprodctive organs of the baby - uh oh.... Anyway - this is what the gP said. However - Ophelia and me were both on them and we were told that if you stop suddenly then you bleed. I think jinemed do it to ensure a thick lining and implantation etc... and then slowly ween you off. I am hoping that they know what they are doing and the above problems won't happen!!! Were you one these mirr? Anyone else?

Sorry for lack of personals - am knackered and need to go to bed!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- work have known all along, well the people I work with do, not the whole hospital

Cath    really hoping that you get a success story next week x    

Jennig- good luck for Tuesday, what time is it at? I'm sure all will be ok.  Would be nice if we all followed the exact same symptoms though wouldn't it, instead of everyone being different.

Hi Bugle x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - Thanks honey, I have a rota for reducing them gradually so I will do that, i'm sure they know what they are doing.  Hows you?

Cath - We are all here for you.  Although it doesn't sound like all is lost?   

Beach - I've still told nobody, not even my mum!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- how on earth can you manage to keep mum?  I suppose you've told all of us so that's a release x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just can't face telling people bad news.  I'm so scared something will go wrong.  I told lots of people last time I was preg and it was ectopic and Tim had to call everyone and tell them but and it was awful as his mother had told everyone and people who i didn't even know came up to me at her 50th to say how sorry they were and it was just awful.  My mum is a worrier too so I'll tell her when I know things are ok.  Tims Aunt didn't know about the ectopic and few months later we popped in and she said to me 'oh lets have a look at your bump then', it was terrible for both me and her.  Tim thinks I'm  .  Its my nieces birthday 10th June so I hope I will have a scan by them and can tell people at her birthday do.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    I know what you mean x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was only on one 2mg tablet a day after test day, I'm pretty sure? Three sounds like a lot - that's what I was on to fatten the lining before ET and perhaps up to test day, I can't remember. But up to 12 weeks I was taking one a day. 

Aha! I've looked back in my emails and yes, you reduce the estrofem, but carry on with the babyprin and progesterone.

I also found the glowing email I wrote to them BEFORE I got my positive result, so those two on the Jinemed thread can kiss my furry butt, telling me I'm only recommending them because I got a positive, so there.    

Laura - just tell 'em - they'd love to share the joy with you. If things go wrong in life they want to know, so let them know that something has gone right, ok? Warn them to be cautious about their joy because you're still feeling cautious, but share the glow, girl!

Nicks - you're being induced! Phew, eh? That'll be a relief. This time tomorrow, she could be here!

Sorry, I'll do the rest of you tomorrow - need to go lie down with the shock that Raef's been fired on The Apprentice! Bummer.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MIrra - I've just looked at Romina's instrustions.  I seem to reduce them every 2 weeks, until I'm on it twice a week in the last week, it seems important to reduce it gradually so I will stick to what they have told me.  They are the experts and I'm sure they know what they are doing.

I have a comments slip I wrote to Jinemed at Romina's request in my bag which I wrote after ET, I must send it to her! Good to have some positive feedback.  If I'm honest the ONLY thing I would have changed about this cycle was the weather and the clininc to be near a beach!!  But the hospital its self I really can't find one fault.

I hate pity and people feeling sorry for me!  I can hang out til my scan.

Right I am shattered... I'm off to beddy byes.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

*Beachy* -    for your scan tomorrow - hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat   

*Laura* - didn't have to have the oestrogen patches as my lining was good - like you say am sure they know what they are doing.  Hope the EPU fit you in for a scan soon 

*Nicks* - sending you lots of    for a safe and easy delivery with no complications - can't wait to see pics of your little princess - good luck hon 

*Cath J* - sending you huge 

*Jennig* - thanks for the best wishes  - wow 10 weeks - time flies! - good luck for your scan on Tuesday   

*Emma* - hope you get a better night's sleep tonight 

*Bugle* - 

*Sheldon* - have PM'd you hon - good luck with arranging your consult with the Jinemed in London.   

*Mira* -  at the thought of your furry butt being kissed! I think you should go back on the Jinemed thread  - have missed you there - its not the same without you!

*Swoo *- good to hear from you - glad your pregnancy is progressing well and good luck with selling the house   

*Swinny* - so sorry your puss has gone missing  - I really hope she turns up very soon safe and sound 
*
Droogie* - glad you got the go-ahead  - wishing you lots of luck for stimming and hope you get some tip-top eggs   

I feel fine if a bit tired - think that's the drugs - hoping and praying that Stan has been growing into a lovely blastocyst    I think because he(she?) was a slow starter, implantation stage wouldn't be until the weekend... I feel quite relaxed at the moment and very fatalistic - if it is going to work then it will work etc - but after so many 2wws (this is my 9th  ) am sure I will be feeling a lot more anxious next week!

I went shopping this afternoon with my Mum and bumped into a lady she knew and her daughter who had the tiniest baby I ever saw in a pram - his name was Kenny and he is 6 weeks old although he wasn't actually due till next week. We got chatting and she had him after her second IVF with DE, at my old clinic - he was absolutely gorgeous (although he looked like a little wizened old man!) and made me yearn to have this cycle work so much   

 to anyone I've missed 

love Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Steph - We're all willing this cycle to work for you too    sending you lots of     that Stan is getting nice and comfy in there   

Beachy -  ^goodluck for scan today    

Nickster -   for your induction    

Cath - Sending you lots of    for your embie - I hope its heart is beating away as I type    

Swinny - Oh hun, I'm really   your little kitty comes home soon    

LB - Hope you get a scan date from the EPU today    I think you're wise to wait until after the first scan before you tell people.  IKWYM about having to untell people if something goes wrong.  Just enjoy the time that only you and Tim (and us) know about it 'coz soon enough you'll be fed up with people asking you if you know the sex and what names you have in mind    I was too afraid to tell people in case I was jinxing the pregnancy and I thought that if I told poeple then something would go wrong - I know, weird   but that's how I felt.  

Mira - How's the nursery coming along??

Swoo - Hello preggers lady - hope you're OK  

Droogie - Good luck for stimms    

Gabs & Merse -   

Hi to everyone else  

Had a better nights sleep last night so am fully charged today to embark on the ironing.  Got pilates later too.  It's soooo polluted here today - it's like foggy London!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Got bathroom fully cleaned and all whites on washing, started our room but jsut having a break on here x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Laura - Silly me I missed you BFP post somewhere, I'm not all that with it . Congrats, you must be thrilled, how wonderful  

I'm glad that I have come back on here, all your kind words and encouragement have been a real comfort.

X


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

I know you won't see this until little one is here now but.................

GOOD LUCK Nicki!! Can't wait to hear your lovely news  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Cath   you ok?    silly question x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rachel - there you are! I was wondering where you'd got to.  

oo, we're expecting another arrival today, girls!  'Citing.

Cath - it was your dog who had all those pups, wasn't it? How are they all now? Bet they're driving you crackers. Good distraction though, from all the pain. Are you going to have a rest after all that organising, or ploughing straight back in?

Oo, Beach - can you clean my house too? I have a pal coming in half an hour and I've only just got up! getting the hang of sleeping in now - just in time to never have any sleep again!

Emma - it's so restoring, a good night's sleep! I'm up four times in thr night with my bladder these days, but I'm getting the hang of going straight back to sleep after - it should come in useful!

Steph - I think I'd cry with delight/relief if you get a positive! Will you be early testing? I guess you'll have to extend your testing time too, as Stan was a little slow at first.    

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- just spray some room freshener around and open the windows


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good idea! It's hard hoovering with no stomach muscles!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

It was my dog who had the pups, 9 in total. They will be 5 weeks old on Monday and they are smelly and naughty. Have just put them outside in a kennel with a big run and heat lamp in the bed area because the mess gets too much in the house with Great Dane pups. It has been a distraction and a reason to get up in the mornings but also in some respect I could have done without them. We now have a 10 week old lab to throw into the equation (don't ask) - who I've just caught feeding from the pups' mum with all the others!!! This farm is mad, but I love it!

X


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

9dpo...still negative. I know, I'm bad. [Self-flagellation with wet noodle] But I just have this feeling that AF on way. DH told MIL that he thinks this one is it. Oh boy. Talk about being on different planets. sneaking this in from my work computer. Will check in later when not as obvious...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Kath - so sorry about your news   .      

Laura have you got a bfp?  Congratulations my dear    

Steph -  good luck for your treatment...  

The aRGC thread is full of good news today...just thought I would post it for inspiration...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cath - sometimes just when you don't want the hassle is just the time it all comes! Awwww, can we have a pic of the lab feeding from the Great Dane?

At least you have lots of squirming little furries to cuddle - you've done this before I sem to remember. It was selling the last of the pups each time made me so sad.  

Terry, you nutter! 9dpo and you think you know how it's going to turn out? Put the peesticks DOWN. I repeat, step away from the sticks. Go bake a cake - anything to stop the 2WW madness! On the plus side, at least you know the trigger's gone. Any positives from now on means only one thing! But don't expect a positive for a few days, eh? And AF pains are NORMAL.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

How did your morning with friend go Miranda?

I'm about to go and get dressed finally now!


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Miranda -- thanks for whallopping me    Your pregnancy gives me hope because I think my AMH in Nov was exactly yours on your sig line.  What gets me is that I'm not sure if my AMH has always been this bad. If I knew that it was as bad as it is before One Egg Wonder was born, then I'd relax. But my fear is that it plummeted after One Egg Wonder's conception and I'm doomed never to conceive again.

Just for the record though for those trying for No 1...I never take One Egg Wonder for granted so please don't think me greedy. I practically worship her every day (though have started to discipline too...but you know what I mean )


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Terry

I had a negative on day 9 and day 10 and then got my BFP on day 11, but that was still a lot earlier than others. I also had AF pains - don't worry, nothing is indicating failure at the monent.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No one thinks you're greedy Terry! It's so bloody hard, tx, even if you're bristling with eggs - we all need support.
Hopefully you'll get your BFP by day 14/15 - just try and taske your mind off things. And keep posting! We'll distract you somehow.

Cath - When is your next scan? Could it still be viable?


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Me again with anther question, what are your thoughts on drinking alcohol prior to tx.  Currently having 1/2 glasses of red wine a week but wondered if its best to cut it out completely.

Vonnie


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks girls, you’re all so lovely. Hopefully my little Molly will turn up and be none the wiser that she’s caused her mum so much heartache

Nicks – I am probably too late with this message but good luck honey. How exciting, you are soon going to get to meet your little princess.

Cath J – I am so sorry about your news matey, that’s awful. Your farm sounds lovely though and what a lovely distraction, lots of lovely gangly pups.

Beachy – How are we doing pregnant lady??

At work so sorry for lack of personals.

Bye for now
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think drinking before the placenta develops and starts being the source of alcohol to the foetus is an issue personally (and I'm practically a non-drinker...)

I wouldn't hesitate to drink before!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Vonnie - on this thread we call red wine womb juice - it's meant to increase the blood flow to the uterus and help implantation and thickness.

The girls who've got BFPs have to a man - I think, correct me if I'm wrong - all had a few glasses _during _ tx. Bollix to _before_!

You're already drinking less than you can when you're pregnant, so why worry?

Tx is hard enough without going organic this and fruit tea that - the best thing you can do is relax as much as you can.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good news from me, scan went well, baby has grown and is looking more formed already.  Got referral for GP, which I'm at tomorrow and another scan booked in for 2 weeks time. So relieved that all went well x x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beachy - Well done!!    So relieved for you as well


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Beachy - That's lovely, what a relief, you deserve it, 
Miranda - There is still a teeny weeny chance that it could be viable in that a fetal pole appeared between the 2 scans, but they have said that it is more than just a little unlikely. They were surprised by my HCG doubling though which is why I have some hope. My next scan isn't until next Wed. - I'm happy to wait until then because at least it will be conclusive. I just keep hoping that for some reason it slowed down but has now got going again. The 'growing' twinges I had at the beginning went away for a while and now they have come back (not nasty cramps or anything just little twinges). It really would be a miracle but I will not say it's all over until it definitely is.

XXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cath- I know that it's hard but try and stay positive    wishing you lots of luck for next week


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good scan news Beachgirl  

Cath - Having been in your position Cath, having to wait for a second scan, I can sympathise greatly with how you are feeling. Try and keep positive (hard I know). I shall be praying that its good news at your next scan   

Vonnie - I always had a glass or 2 whilst downregging but never had any whilst stimming. That was my choice but I am sure it is fine to have a glass or 2  

Miranda - Any news form Nicki?  

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Vonnie- I had a small red through my 2ww x 

Thanks Rachel x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Has Nicks gone then?   

Beach- What wonderful news.  

Cath -    Roll next Wednesday.

Mirra - What you been up to today?

Steph - Hows our PUPO girl?

Terry - When I was looking on the net I was reading the earliest you can get a BFP is 10 dpo.   

I'm feeling bit coldy today, sore throat etc.  Boobs not sore today  , I want them to be sore all the time!! Called the EPU and they hadn't recieved the fax from GP, called GP, they refaxed it, called EPU they not got it, called GP....you can see where this is going can't you!  Hopefully will be sorted tomorrow!   God I want to know its all ok in there.  

Busy day at work, glad its bank hol weekend but I've got to drive to notts to see Tims family!    Oh well sure it'll be fine.  

Right bath then bed me thinks, shagged out today!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No news from Nicks, Rachel, no - perhaps that's because she's in hospital looking at her little bundle in wonder/bewilderment?   Probably hear from her tomorrow I should think.

Laura - she was being induced today! I haven't done much today - bit of work, long walk, got the cot! It's all looking rather lovely. I supervised Pete in the garden, weed pulling - looks much better! Got to sort the pond though - poor fish must think everything's green.

You'll have to get the fax and take it there yourself I should think - eejits! Why do they always make life so difficult!

Beach - such good news about your scan! 

Cath - I'm relieved it could be ok in there. Stranger things have happened - and this probably happens quite a lot in real life, but people wouldn't normally know they're preggers by now.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - reassurance please... Boobs not been hurting all afternoon! Just googled it and just get people who say that then m/c the next day!  

Oh I must of missed that about Nicks... I remember now, Thursdays is midwife day!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- stop googling now!!!   

Mir- what's the cot like?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - Cath I am sorry that you didn't have reassuring news at your scan but it is unusual like you said for the HCG to still be doubling if somethings up so I really hope that it is just a quirky thing and you get good news next week.

Laura - please girlfriend you are going to drive yourself mad - boobs and other pregnancy symptoms come and go - one of my pregs ( my first successful one ) my boobs were like red hot pokers constantly they were agony I couldn't sleep on my tum for weeks, the other two it kinda just varied from day to day, hour to hour. Hope you get a scan soon to put your mind at rest.


Nicks I hope you have/had a smooth labour and can't wait to hear about the safe arrival of your baby girl.


Steph - I am really praying that this is it for you you so deserve it.

Hi everyone else.

Well Af came this morning on day 6 after stopping pill not very heavy but enough for me to know that today is CD1.


I am off to Oxford Fertility unit tomorrow for my first scan - I am praying that my lining will be thin, no cyst and my bloods will be what they are meant to be - I really want to get this show on the road!!

I can't still quite believe that this is happening I might be asking some advice tomorrow night about the injections ( presuming all is well and I can start ) but I think I know what to do.

Anyway I shopped until I dropped this afternoon - went out at 13pm and got back in at 19.30pm because mum had the kids from school and I knew it was my one and only chance!

So I need to go and get all my bits together paperwork etc to take to the hospital.

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a four-poster dark wood cot with lemon drapes, Beach! Pete put his Pooh mobile up and his Pooh light, and it all looks so magical I burst into tears! Bah. I can be a softie sometimes.

It's a laugh though - we have this TINY bungalow, and now we have four-poster beds in all three tiny bedrooms! They take up the whole room...

It's just... I still get anxious - I think Pete's ex wife's baby dying inside her at nine months means I won't feel safe till he's out. I feel loads better than before the 20-week scan, but still... I think once you've been to one funeral for a stillborn baby (and I've been to two) it's hard to feel confident that everything will be ok.

Laura me darling - the symptoms are just an indicator! Just two or three weeks to wait and you can get the reassurance you need. Those few weeks are the longest ever, but soon you'll know. How's it being secretly pregnant?  

I mainly got AF pains - not much in the way of sore boobs and no sickness. It's going to drive you barkers, whatever your symptoms. Wait till you start poking your belly to get them to move!

Good luck for tomorrow Karen! I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kazzie -Oh how exciting!!  Finally on the road!  

Miranda - Wow that must be so exciting getting the nursery ready.    Tim has been busy looking at a place to move to, told him can't think of anything til after the scan though.  I love Lemon.  Actaully I love lemon cake!    When I went into Mothercare in a crazy moment last week I was looking at the cots and I liked a giraffe one!   

I'm sure when Bob's here there will be another worry in line!!  But yes if you've had experiences of  still birth its going to add to the worry.  BUT the chances are 1 in a million.  

God I feel like I got my BFP months ago... feels like I should be about 6 months time is dragging.  Still away the weekend so hopefully things will speed up then!

Nearly told 2 people today but resisted!

Steph - Your quiet?

Merse - Hope your doing ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

IVF pregnancies are the longest ever! Let's face it, if you have a picture of your baby/babies at a few cells the chances are it's going to seem a while till things start happening...

I make a wicked luscious lemon cake. The rind goes in the cake and the juice is heated with sugar tp soak in after it's cooked.  
It's made weirdly too, heating bits of it before mixing, etc.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmmmm Lemon cake.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks Just texted.... she is in labour now!!!       

Good Luck Nicks!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

well the 2ww madness has started - I thought I just had the tiniest, faintest amount of pink tinge on the toilet paper when I just wiped after having a wee - stared at it and stared at it and then decided I was imagining it!  Think it would be too early for implantation as Stan was such a slow starter! Here we go..... 

*Beachy* - so pleased all was well at the scan today  what a relief! - hope your little one continues to go from strength to strength and that the news is better each time you go for a scan   

*Kazzie* - so glad you finally got your  - now you can get the ball rolling - just holler if you need any tips/advice re injecting. Good luck at scan tomorrow   

*Laura *- step away from that Google bar hon - you'll drive yourself crazy! Sorry if I'm a bit quiet trying to keep my mind busy and not spend all time on FF obsessing about whether it has worked or not - is too early to tell anyway!  Hope you get a lovely reassuring scan very soon    Oh btw - I spotted a tip for injecting Clexane the other day to avoid bruising - and haven't had a bruise since - where the end of the needle is cut on the diagonal - rest the slope of that needle almost against your skin as you inject - so that you are going in at more of a 45 degree angle instead of 90 degree angle - still stings like buggery but it does seem to work!  Have a great weekend in Notts! - are you going to be telling Tim's folks? 

*Mira* - ooooh I love lemon cake!  Bob's room sounds lovely  Jinemed have told me to test 15 days post EC - which will be 1st June. I would have been tempted to test the day before that - the 31st - as usually tested 14 days past - but have a wedding to go and don't want to be on a downer if its negative.... so will wait till the 1st.
*
Nicks* - hope all is going well!   

*Cath J* - am praying for you hon  Are you on ********? would be lovely to see some pics of your pups - are they all gangly with huge feet? 

*Swinny* - hope  turns up very soon   

*Terry *- good luck if you are testing early - really hope your get a lovely BFP   

*Alegria* and *Vonnie* - 

 to everyone else/anyone I have missed - hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's such an anxious time, the 2WW , Steph.   Are you doing a diary? I'm sure Stan is just rooting round for a place to roost at the mo.

Yes, the Jin's testing day is a day later than usual. But I started testing at day 9.  

I found it kept me sane, but hey, it's not for everyone!

Oo, Nicks in labour - whoo! Superb. Hopefully be a nice short labour and a smooth delivery - fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Just a quickie as I'm about to go out.....

Nicks - Hope LO is out by now    

Beachy - Fantastic news about the scan - you must be overjoyed  

Steph, Terry & Tracy -      

Mira - Nursery sounds lovely - I had a little   too

Bowels are now too firm and I may have to resort to the dried apricots  

Back later xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Nicks- you should be a mummy now

Karen- good luck for today   

I've got dcotors appointment this morning to get things started then meeting friend for lunch.x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good morning!

I'm having a friend over then I'm going to tackle some gardening I think. Got the madwife this afty too.

Can't believe I woke up this early - I went to bed really late! Must have caught up on my sleep I reckon.

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ooh exciting! Come on Nicki!! Looking forward to reading your news  

Miranda - No gardening here today!   It's piddling down   

Rachel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Really? Crikey! The weather's so bizarre at the mo. I need it to warm up a bit, though it's sunny. Going to sow my seeds for rocket, spinach and lollo rosso today - must do it or I'll be spending a fortune on leaves again this summer.
And I'm going to be soooo poooor...
Wish I was capable of growing tomatoes.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning!

OMG, Nicks in labour, how exciting, hope it's a quick one for her sake   

Mir - The nursery sounds lovely   I wish I had the space to grow my own greens... we have a tiny patio here in our house in London and all I can manage is a few herbs  

Steph - Hang on in there, I know the 2ww is difficult but Stan is a little fighter    

Terry - You hang on in there too, not long now for you    

Laura - As the others said, stay away from Google, it's going to drive you insane! Have a lovely time with Tim's folk but it will be difficult to keep   during the whole weekend!

Kazzie - Glad the show is on the road again, good luck   

Cath - Thinking of you, fingers crossed you'll have good news on wed   

Tracy - You're quiet, how's it going, hun?   

Beach and Emma and Rachel -  

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Alegria xx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Alegria, 

Just waiting for tomorrow when I can officially tell you all  BFN  for me.

Nicks, hope you had a painfree!! night and are now basking in motherhood.

Mir  I wish I had green fingers, I have a massive garden but everything dies. Must be me all around!!!! LOL

Steph and Terry, hope things are going better for you

Laura  am considering going to where you been. 5 is unbeilevable, how did you manage that. Can you imagine what you,ll look like if you were carrying 5!!

Beachy  I,m so pleased scan went ok, try and enjoy the next few months

To everyone who got BFN , so sorry, but onwards and upwards eh?
and to those who got BFP, good luck and enjoy it.

To everyone else, hello, and hope your treatment goes ok. 

TracyM


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Tracy - How do you know it's a BFN?   Have you been testing earlier??  Still, unless you've been bleeding v v heavily, your OTD is still tomorrow


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141511.0

N x


----------

